# הגיע זמן קרדיטים! ווהוווו



## Raspail (12/6/13)

הגיע זמן קרדיטים! ווהוווו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
עבר חודש (ויומיים) מאז החתונה ואני ממש נרגשת לפרסם כאן את הקרדיטים שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמות הקרדיטים שקראתי באופן יזום בשנה האחרונה בפורום תפתיע אפילו את המכורות (כלומר אני), אבל זה באמת אחד הדברים שהיו עבורי כיף והשראה אין סופית. 
התחתנו ב-10/5, בחתונת שישי בצהריים שהייתה מדהימה ומרגשת הרבה יותר ממה שיכולנו לדמיין. 
כדברנית לא קטנה, הקרדיטים יהיו ארוכים ומפורטים. מאד. אבל לא לדאוג, גם עם מלא תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מוכנים??? כי אני כבר לא יכולה לחכות


----------



## Raspail (12/6/13)

הנפשות הפועלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הדר (28) ואורן (32). 
שנינו גאוגרפים ומתכנני ערים. הכרנו ביום הראשון ללימודים באוניברסיטה העברית בירושלים וכבר שבע שנים ביחד. 
בזמננו הפנוי (זמן פנוי זו פיקציה, אבל העיקר הכוונה) אני חובבת יצירה על כל סוגיה, מה שיבוא לידי ביטוי בהמשך עם אובססיית עיצוב ו DIY קלה בחתונה, מטפחת בלוג יצירה וחולה על מוסיקת קאנטרי. הבחור אוהב לנגן על גיטרת בס, מכור לספרי מדע, חובב סרטי טבע ומדע בדיוני וגם בשלן מדופלם. 

אז איך הכל התחיל? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כאמור, הגענו ליום הראשון ללימודים בתואר ראשון באוניברסיטה… אני לא מכירה אף אחד וההתרגשות של משהו חדש ולא מוכר בשיאה.
מקצה המסדרון ראיתי את העיניים הכחולות היפות שלו וניגשתי להציג את עצמי לפני תחילת השיעור הראשון (בתשובה לשאלה הנצחית "מי התחיל עם מי"). מאותו רגע הפכנו להיות בלתי נפרדים והתגבשנו לתוך חבורה גדולה ועליזה של חברים טובים.

הקליק היה מיידי אבל קודם כל פשוט הפכנו להיות חברים מאד טובים. 
היינו הופכים עולמות להחליף קבוצות רק כדי להיות ביחד בתרגולים ולהירשם לאותו אוטובוס ביחד בסיורים. 
בהפסקות היינו יושבים בגן הבוטני הפסטורלי של הר הצופים ומדברים על החיים ועל אהבות נכזבות. אני לעולם לא אשכח איך פעם אחת הוא הרים בלוט וספלול מהאדמה, ואמר, "אני לא מבין, זה אמור להיות כל כך פשוט, כמו בלוט שמתחבר לקליפה", ובתנועה פשוטה וחלקה הדגים לי איך זה קורה. אני זוכרת שחשבתי לעצמי שבדיוק ככה זה צריך לקרות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחרי חודשיים בערך יצאנו לטיול של יומיים באילת במסגרת התואר. הנסיעה המשותפת הארוכה ביחד ושינוי האווירה עשו את שלהם וסוף סוף נפל האסימון.  
אחרי כמה ימים (זה היה בחנוכה) קבענו ללכת יחד להדלקת נר אצל חברים מהלימודים. הוא הציע שנקפוץ לפני כן לפאב ונקנה סופגניות. 
כל הרחובות במרכז העיר היו מוארים בגרילנדות רומנטיות, התהלכנו לנו באווירה החורפית הקסומה שיש רק בירושלים, ואז כבר לשנינו הכל היה מאד ברור. ישבנו ודיברנו כל הלילה ולמחרת הלכנו ללימודים ביחד וסיפרנו לכולם. אפשר לומר שזה היה הדייט הכי ארוך אי פעם, שהתחיל ב-8:00 בבוקר בשיעור הראשון והסתיים ב-8:00 בבוקר למחרת


----------



## haych (12/6/13)

חמודים! איזה סיפור יפה!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/13)

אני לא הכרתי את הסיפור וממש התרגשתי לקרוא  
היית צריכה לכתוב הערה להיזהר מפני רגשנות יתר עם קריאת ההודעה


----------



## orangeada (13/6/13)

ממש מסרט!!!


----------



## אילנילי (13/6/13)

ממש מרגש!! 
יא איזה כיף שאת מפרסמת קרדיטים עכשיו !!


----------



## ronitvas (12/6/13)

נראה מבטיח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קדימה!!!


----------



## Raspail (12/6/13)

איך הצעה מתגלגלת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לשמחתי זכיתי בבנזוג שהוא גאון הפקות והפתעות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא בקטע לוגיסטי מטורף, אלא יותר מחוות חמודות - כותב לי שירים ומכתבים ואפילו חידונים, מכין לי סרטונים מקוריים, משאיר לי פתקים עם מסרים חמודים ברחבי הבית, מבשל לי ארוחות רומנטיות ואפילו זכורה לי פעם אחת שהוא עשה לי חפש את המטמון ליום הולדת. 
עכשיו, אחרי ההקדמה הקצרה הזו אני מניחה שעוררתי בכם ציפיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל דווקא בעניין החתונה הדברים זרמו קצת אחרת.

‏‎למרות שהיה ברור לנו שבסוף זה יקרה, במשך שנים התעלמנו מקידום הנושא, בין היתר בגלל חוסר חשק וסבלנות להתעסק עם משאבת הזמן/כסף/אנרגיות שנקראת "לארגן חתונה". אבל כאמור, לדברים יש קצב משלהם ובסוף גם זה הגיע.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



‏ ‎בתחילת הקיץ האחרון, אחרי כמעט 7 שנים ביחד, התגבשה ההחלטה המשותפת, שהגיע הזמן להתחתן. ככה סתם פתאום, בלי הפקה, בלי טבעת, בלי לרדת על הברכים… כמו שהבחור מעיד על עצמו, הוא מעדיף לקדש את השגרה ולא את הפיקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




א-ב-ל הלו, מה הולך פה?? איך אני אכתוב את סיפור ההצעה שלנו בקרדיטים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צריך איזה משהו פיקנטי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז סיכמנו על ההצעה סמלית, סתם בשביל הכיף ובשביל הטקסיות. ככה התגלגלה לה ההצעה לאיטה.

את טבעת האירוסין בחרנו ביחד, ובמסגרת סיעור המוחות המשותף שעשינו לגבי ההצעה, הצעתי לו (בגדר המלצה בלבד, כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) שיעשה את זה בטיול לפריז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, שתכננו עוד לפני שהחלטנו להתחתן. 
בתקופת החגים טסנו לנו לפריז, ואת אחד הימים הקדשנו ליורודיסני (הידוע גם בשם "המקום האהוב עלי בעולם"). אמנם ראיתי בבוקר את אורן מכניס את הטבעת לתיק שלו, אבל עדיין היה כיף להעביר את היום במשחקי ניחושים עם עצמי לגבי באיזה מתקן הוא ישלוף אותה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המתקן הראשון שעלינו עליו התברר כטעות מצערת, ה-space mountain. מתקן מטלטל עד כדי בחילה וכאבי צוואר, לא בשבילי! 
המתקנים הבאים כבר נבחרו בקפידה והיו הרבה יותר רגועים ומהנים. 
בשלב מסוים הבחור התעקש שנלך למתקן של באז לייטר מצעצוע של סיפור. מתקן מגניב ומושקע עם קרונית מעוצבות כמו חלליות שהסתובבו 360 מעלות.  התפאורה בתוך המתקן מדהימה, מלאה בדמויות רובוטיות ותאורה חללית מגניבה (הכי מתאים לרוח השטות שלו!). אני הייתי באקסטזת צילומים, מצלמת ביד אחת עם האייפון וביד שנייה עם המצלמה הקומפקטית, ותוך כדי יורה בהתלהבות באקדחי לייזר מדומים.  באמצע המסלול אני פתאום קולטת אותו מחזיק את הטבעת ושואל אותי אם אני רוצה להתחתן איתו. 

האמת היא שבשלב הזה שכחתי לגמרי מהטבעת, ויצא שאפילו הופתעתי ומאד התרגשתי מהמעמד! 
יתר היום היה פשוט מושלם וקסום, ללא ספק אחד הימים היותר שמחים, מיוחדים ומהנים שזכיתי להם. בכל זאת, יורודיסני.   

אגב, הטבעת שרואים בתמונה הוחלפה כחודשיים אחרי ההצעה, תיכף נגיע לזה.


----------



## תותית1212 (12/6/13)

הספייס מאונטיין 
זה המתקן האהוב עליי בייקום!

למי שלא מכיר זאת רכבת הרים בחושך מוחלט.
עליתי פעמיים, בפעם השנייה דאגתי לשבת בקרון הראשון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, את שאר היום בילינו בניחושים מה היה ברכבת- כיוון שהכל בחושך.

ואולי זה שעליתי עליה בפעם האחרונה בגיל 14 אומר משהו על מידת ההתלהבות שלי.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







תמשיכי בבקשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני עוד במשרד בגללך


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/6/13)

גדול! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצעה ביורודיסני זו כנראה ההצעה הטובה ביותר בעולם, לפחות לטעמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והSPACE MOUNTAIN הוא אכן אסון! ואני עוד חובבת רכבות הרים מושבעת (עלינו פעם אחר פעם לרכבת ההרים עם הלופ (!!!) של אירוסמית בחושך מוחלט (!!!) בפארק וולט דיסני השכן). הספייס פשוט בנוי בצורה מטומטמת, ואין שום אפשרות להחזיק את הראש כמו שצריך ולכן הוא והצוואר מקבלים מכות מהמשענת של המושב. זה לא מפחיד או מהיר, זה סתם כואב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בקיצור- חפרתי, אבל התלהבתי מהתזמון של ההצעה שלו! מעולה! יאללה, חוזרת לקרוא


----------



## באןבאני (10/7/13)

כ"כ מרגש לקרוא.... 
גם הבנזוג הנפלא שלי לקח אותי לפריז (בהפתעה!) כי ידע שיורודיסני זה המקום שהכי משמח אותי בעולם...
ואכן בסופו של יום "מושלם וקסום" בפארק, כהגדרתך, הציע לי. 
כיף כיף כיף לקרוא!!!


----------



## באןבאני (10/7/13)

נמחקה לי התגובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כתבתי שכ"כ מרגש לקרוא!!!
גם הבנזוג הנפלא שלי לקח אותי לפריז (בהפתעה!) כי ידע שיורודיסני הוא המקום שהכי משמח אותי בעולם.
אז בסופו של יום "מושלם וקסום", כהגדרתך, שלף טבעת.
כיף כיף כיף לקרוא!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, אני בשונה ממך, מתה על הספייס מאונטיין! זה המתקן שפתח וסגר לנו את היום! טוב, אני אחכה בסבלנות לקרדיטים שלי בעוד חצי שנה!!


----------



## arapax (12/6/13)

יש! 
איזה כיף שחיכית עד אחרי הטיסה שלי, עכשיו אני יכולה לרפרש בזמן אמת


----------



## Raspail (12/6/13)

שר הטבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שהחלטנו לבחור טבעת ביחד, עשינו פעמינו לחנות גדולה וידועה בבורסה. 
כמה חודשים אח"כ התגלו בה פגמים והחלטנו להחזיר אותה. לשמחתי לא עשו בעיות והחזירו באופן מיידי את מלוא הסכום. 

בשלב הבא, הבחור החליט שהוא רוצה לבחור לבד את הטבעת (ואני חשבתי לעצמי "יש!!!! עוד הצעת נישואין"). נותרתי במשך כמה שבועות ארוכים חסרת טבעת (לא פשוט בכלל כשכל בן אדם שני שפוגש אותך אומר "תראי את הטבעת")…

בסופו של דבר באחד מימי השישי שבילינו בשיטוטים וסידורים אצל ההורים בירושלים, מצאנו את עצמנו נכנסים לחנות הותיקה של זכריה מלצר בירושלים, ויוצאים משם עם טבעת אירוסין חדשה (אה וגם טבעת נישואין!). 
זכריה איש מבוגר והחנות בבעלותו כבר שבעים שנה.  זו חנות פיצית, פשוטה ולא משופצת, אבל עם המון קסם ומבחר. הראו לי מספר מגשים של טבעות ותוך פחות משתי דקות מצאתי את הטבעת שלי.  זו בהחלט הייתה חוויה מתקנת לעומת החנות הקודמת, ואני פשוט מאוהבת בטבעת! בחיי שהנצנוץ שלה מסב לי אושר כל פעם שאני מסתכלת עליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




באותה הזדמנות גם בחרתי את טבעת הנישואין שלי, היא פשוט קראה לי מאחד המגשים. אני עונדת את שתיהן על אותה אצבע. 
המחירים של זכריה אטרקטיבים והאיכות מעולה וגם השירות נעים.

לגבי הבחור>   לפני החתונה הוא הצהיר שהוא לא רוצה לענוד טבעת נישואין, כי לטענתו זה לא יהיה לו נוח וזה ירגיש לו מוזר. קצת התבאסתי אבל הצעתי שנקנה לו טבעת סמלית כדי שאוכל להעניק לו ואחר כך שיעשה איתה מה שהוא רוצה (למרות שאני טוענת שטבעת נישואין לגבר זה הכי סקסי!). 
הוא גם בחר טבעת אצל זכריה, טבעת דקה מזהב בגוון מט. הענקתי לו אותה במעמד החופה ומאז הוא לא מוכן להוריד אותה. גאווה!


----------



## spur (14/6/13)

מזל טוב!!! 
הטבעות יפהפיות,
תוכלי לספר על מיקום החנות והמחירים?

תודה!


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

תודה! זה בהלני המלכה 7 במרכז העיר 
הטבעות נישואין עלו 800 ש"ח ביחד.
לגבי טבעות אירוסין זה כמובן תלוי מה קונים, אבל בדקנו בהמון מקומות ויחסית יש לו מחירים הוגנים וסבירים.


----------



## spur (14/6/13)

מעולה 
קיבלתי מתנה מסבתא של הבחור כמה יהלומים קטנים להכין מהם עגילים, אקפוץ אליו ואדבר איתו

תודה!


----------



## דפנלולה (16/6/13)

הטבעות יפיפיות 
מאוד אוהבת את - כולן, ומאוד אוהבת שהולכים עם הטבעות על  אותה האצבע.


----------



## Raspail (12/6/13)

צאו לדרך! נתראה עוד 10 חודשים  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מההתחלה היה לנו מאד ברור מה אנחנו רוצים>





 אירוע צהריים 





 גן פתוח ולא אולם





 חתונה קלילה וקייצית





 אווירה כפרית ונעימה





 שהאורחים יוכלו לתקשר זה עם זה במהלך החתונה





 שזו תהיה חתונה שאנחנו היינו שמחים להשתתף בה כאורחים.

אבל הדרך לשם היתה ארוכה (10 חודשים ליתר דיוק), כששני הפקטורים העיקריים היה מעט זמן פנוי ורצון לשמור על מסגרת התקציב.
אני עובדת המון שעות ביום בעבודה אינטנסיבית. במהלך ההכנות לחתונה בילינו בנוסף גם יותר משלוש שעות ביום בנסיעות הלוך חזור לעבודה, מה שהותיר מעט מאד זמן פנוי לארגון, סוג של בעיה כשמדובר בכלה שרוצה להיות מעורבת ב-ה-כ-ל לפרטי פרטים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זמן קצר לפני החתונה החלטנו שנמאס לנו מהטרטורים וממערכת התחבורה הציבורית במדינתנו הקטנה, והחלטנו לעבור למרכז ולהתקרב למקומות העבודה שלנו. למשך כמה שבועות התעסקנו בחיפוש דירה ובמעבר, ולא הזכרנו את המילה חתונה. 
חודש בלבד לפני החתונה נכנסנו לדירתנו החמודה בהרצליה, ואפילו הספקנו לצבוע ולשפץ קצת רהיטים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



האמת שבדיעבד אני מאד גאה בעצמי שהצלחנו להתמודד עם הכל, אבל באותם ימים זה היה טירוף!  

בחירת המקום היה החלק הכי מאתגר בתהליך. הלכנו לראות 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גני אירועים והיינו זקוקים לארבעה חודשים כדי לסגור תאריך ואולם. 
דגמנו הכל מהכל, מכל הסוגים ובכל רחבי הארץ. 
בהתחלה ניסינו לסגור דרך איזיווד, אבל בסופו של דבר זה לא התאים לנו. 
בחירת הספקים הייתה הרבה יותר קלה ומהנה, והסינון נעשה על סמך עבודת מחקר קטנה באינטרנט ושיחה טלפונית מקדימה.   

לגבי התקציב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמובן שהיו אילוצים ולא היו תקציבי ענק. היה חשוב לנו שיהיה מושקע, אבל בלי לאבד את הראש. נצמדנו לקובץ אקסל עם החישובים שלנו, עשינו השוואת מחירים, למדנו להתמקח איפה שאפשר (ואפשר!) ואם השקענו יותר בתחום מסוים השתדלנו לקזז מתחום אחר.


----------



## Raspail (12/6/13)

"מזתומרת יש לך יומן חתונה???" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את רוב תקופת ההכנות תיעדתי ביומן חתונה. 
יש לי חיבה גדולה לעולם היצירה והעיצוב, במיוחד בתחום התפירה וסקראפבוקינג (עבודות יצירה בנייר, כמו אלבומים, יומנים, וכרטיסי ברכה). 
אז  הדבר הראשון שעשיתי בתור סקראפרית מכורה, היה יומן סמאש חתונה (כמו מחברת רגילה, רק עם דפים מעוצבים וקישוטים נלווים), שבו תיעדתי את ענייני החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 החל מספקים דרך רעיונות והשראה ועד משימות וכל הדברים האחרים שרלוונטיים לחתונה. 

איכשהו צלחתי למלא ספר שלם עוד לפני שבכלל סגרנו מקום ותאריך


----------



## haych (13/6/13)

WOW!


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/6/13)

ידעתי למה אני מחכה לקרדיטים שלך. את משקיענית!


----------



## ronitvas (13/6/13)

מדהים!


----------



## Shmutzi (13/6/13)

וואו, *זאת* מזכרת! 
כל הכבוד


----------



## Raspail (12/6/13)

זה תרשים זרימה??? לא! זו הזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 פוטושופ ואני חברים טובים, ומאד רציתי לעצב את ההזמנה בעצמי… 
הבעיה הייתה שבמשך חודשים לא הצלחתי להתחבר לשום קונספט, והרעיונות שהיו לי לא הצליחו להתממש באופן שרציתי. 
בסוף, הגאולה כמו תמיד הגיעה מהפינטרסט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ההזמנה שיקפה באופן מוחלט את החזון שלנו לחתונה קלילה ולא רשמית. 
ניסינו להימנע מהנוסח והמבנה השגרתי, ואימצנו בשמחה את ההצעה של יעל רוזן לחרוזים של הלו"ז (גם התמונות שבץ-נא בהשראתך, תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

לחברים שלחנו גרסה במייל, ולהורים הדפסנו גרסה מאורכת, שהתאימה למעטפות שקיבלנו מהגן.


----------



## yael rosen (13/6/13)

הזמנה מקסימה!!!


----------



## ray of light (14/6/13)

הזמנה מהממת וייחודית 
אהבתי ממש


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מסיבת רווקות - פעמיים כי טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 מסיבת רווקות זה באמת חלק מהנה וכיפי שמספק קצת אתנחתא במהלך הארגונים. 
זכיתי לחגוג פעמים, עם קבוצות שונות של חברות.   

מסיבה אחת נערכה שלושה שבועות לפני החתונה, עם כל "חברות היצירה" שלי (בקצרה אסביר שאלו חברות שהכרתי דרך מסגרות משותפות מעולם היצירה וחוץ מערבי יצירה/סדנאות וכד', אנחנו גם חברות טובות ונוהגות לחגוג אירועים אישיים ביחד). 
השתתפו במסיבה יותר מ-30 בנות והיה שמח, טעים להפליא ומצחיק.
גולת הכותרת הייתה *החופה המהממת* שהן תפרו לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל חברה הכינה ריבוע ואחר כך הן תפרו את כולם ליצירה המרהיבה ועוצרת הנשימה הזו!>> 

כשפתחתי את החופה במעמד מסיבת הרווקות התרגשתי עד כדי דמעות ופשוט נשארתי חסרת מילים, מה שלא קורה הרבה... רגע קטן של השתפכות> באמת שאין לי דרך  לתאר את ההרגשה לעמוד מתחת לחופה כזו מדהימה ומרגשת שהכינו לי בכ"כ הרבה אהבה (בנות, אם אתן קוראות פה אז תודה תודה תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

 המסיבה השנייה נערכה שבוע לפני החתונה עם "החברות מהבית". הן חבורה עליזה של בנות מדהימות, שבכלל לא מכירות זו את זו כי כל חברה אספתי משלב אחר בחיים שלי, ולכן לא תכננתי לארגן מסיבה אלא לעשות משהו פרטני עם כל אחת… עד שאחת החברות ששמעה את זה אמרה שלא מקובל עליה בשום פנים ואופן שאין לי מסיבה, ולקחה את כל הארגונים וההפקה על עצמה. 
היא לא הסכימה שאעזור בכלום, שמרה הכל בהפתעה והודיעה לי רק על המיקום והמועד. היינו 9 בנות, כולל אחותי שנחתה מארה"ב הישר למסיבה. הבנות הכינו אוכל, משחקים ואלבום ברכות מרגש ומקסים. הייתה חוויה חד פעמית שאני כל כך שמחה שלא ויתרתי עליה.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

תקריב על אחד הריבועים


----------



## ronitvas (13/6/13)

WOW הרבה יותר יפה מזאת שלי עשו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ככה זה שאת נמצאת בחבורות הנכונות


----------



## Bobbachka (13/6/13)

וואו! איזו חופה!!! 
יפיפיה ולא פחות מכך מרגשת...


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מתנות - זו בננה או שאת שמחה לראות אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רציתי להכין איזו מתנה קטנה בעבודת יד לכל הבנות שהגיעו למסיבה. אבל מכיוון שמדובר ביותר מ-40 חברות בסך הכל, ידעתי שלהכין מתנה בעבודת יד בתקופה הזו לפני החתונה זה לא אפשרי. 
כבר כמה חודשים לפני כן התחלתי לשבור את הראש מה אני יכולה לקנות שיהיה גם חמוד, שימושי ועם קונספט, וכל זה בתקציב נמוך. ואז נזכרתי בקופסת בננה הורודה שלי שקניתי לי באיביי כמה חודשים (בעלות של 1 דולר בלבד). 
כשהייתי לוקחת בננה בקופסא לעבודה, כמעט כל מי שהיה נכנס אלי לחדר ורואה את הקופסא, היה תוהה לפשר "האביזר" המוזר על השולחן שלי ושואל אותי אם זו מתנה למסיבת רווקות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






החלטתי שזו תהיה המתנה המושלמת לבנות (תודו שאין דבר יותר מבאס מבננה מעוכה בתיק), והוספתי גם תחתית סיליקון לכוסות צבעונית ותואמת, בצורת דוילי (מוטיב חוזר בחתונה). 

הזמנתי מאטסי שקיות נייר חום פשוטות עם הדפס, וגם חבילה קטנה של דוילי מנייר, עיצבתי והדפסתי תגיות תודה, קניתי אטבי עץ בחנות היצירה הקרובה לבית - והכל נארז פנימה. 

 למסיבה של החברות מהבית, שהייתה יותר מצומצמת, הוספתי גם ארגונית לקוסמטיקה וסט מברשות איפור תואם (אין כמו ורוד עם נקודות!).


----------



## יום וליל (13/6/13)

מהיכן האירגונית? 
מתאים לי בול אחת כזאת


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מעלי אקפסרס  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pink...p-cosmetics-storage-box-sn1354/729080960.html

המחיר הוא ל-5 יח'


----------



## Shmutzi (13/6/13)

פינטרסט זה כאן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו השקעה, התוצאה מדהימה וההכנה בטח הייתה כיפית במיוחד!


----------



## אילנילי (13/6/13)

מהמם! 
ממש מושקע ומהמם!!


----------



## Guronet (14/6/13)

מה זה דוילי? זה העיגול תחרה הזה? 
מה עושים עם זה? אני גם רוצה...


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

כן בדיוק זה 
השתמשנו בזה לפתקיות הושבה, הדבקנו את זה על התגיות ויצא מגניב.... >>
וגם קנינו דוילי גדולים יותר והשתמשנו בזה כפלייסמט על השולחנות (תמונה בהמשך הקרדיטים)









צילום: דן מילר


----------



## Guronet (14/6/13)

זה יפהפה. יש מצב לקישור לעמוד המוצר באטסי?


----------



## Mikey Weiss (15/6/13)

אם אני שמה את זה בקארי-און שלי ומעבירה את 
זה שיקוף בטחוני בדרך חזרה לארה"ב, עוצרים אותי ואת הבננה? לי זה נראה כמו חפץ חשוד.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מקווה בסטייל ונציה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמיד חשבתי שנתחתן בלאס וגאס (באמת!) ונעשה חתונה רפורמית בארץ (סבא שלי ז"ל היה רב רפורמי). זה לא קרה, מכל מיני סיבות, והתחתנו בחתונה אורתודקסית, דרך צוהר.
התהליך בצוהר היה קצר מאד, ענייני ונוח. 
מדריכת הכלות שקיבלנו דרך צוהר הייתה מתוקה אמיתית (פטריסיה מבנימינה). באתי עם הבחור והיא אפתה לכבודנו קאפקייקס, הכינה לנו שוקו חם, ופשוט ישבה איתנו לשיחה קלילה של שעה וחצי על החיים והחתונה.  

לעומת זאת, במקווה היתה לי החוויה "האולטימטיבית" ללמה לא רציתי להתחתן ברבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 א-ב-ל לקחתי את זה ברוח טובה והסתכלתי על זה כחוויה הזויה ומשעשעת. במילא מלכתחילה לא ייחסתי לזה הרבה חשיבות, אז טוב שאפשר לצחוק על זה!

 עלילותיי במקווה, בקצרה: רציתי ללכת לבד או עם חברה, ולעשות את זה כמה שיותר מהר ובלי טררם. 
מצאתי ממש קרוב לבית מקווה ציבורי חדש ונקי עם חדר כלות יפה, בלנית נחמדה מאד, שאפילו הסכימה שאטבול עם הפירסינגים שיש לי באוזניים, וסיכמנו שהיא לא בודקת אותי, לא מסתכלת ולא כלום. 
יום לפני המקווה אפילו התקשרתי לוודא עם הבלנית שאני מגיעה ושהיא תהיה שם.

  למחרת אני מגיעה עם חברתי הטובה לטבול במקווה בשעה שנקבעה אחרי השקיעה, ולהפתעתי המקווה נעול. היה ערב קריר, ואנחנו יושבות בחוץ, קופאות מקור ומחכות… ומחכות… ומחכות…. התחלתי להילחץ והתקשרתי למדריכת הכלות לראות אם היא יכולה להמליץ לי על מקווה חלופי, והיא הרגיעה אותי ואמרה שאין מצב שאין מקווה ושבטח הבלנית מאחרת. 
החלטנו לחכות עוד קצת. 
אחרי כמעט שעה הבלנית מגיעה אבל זו לא הבלנית שקבעתי איתה, זו בלנית מחליפה! 
היא הגיעה קצת עצבנית ומבולבלת, פתחה את הדלת, אנחנו נכנסות מיד אחריה ו….. חשכו עיני!!! כל המקווה מוצף מים! רק חסרה גונדולה… מסתבר שהשאירו את הברז במקווה הכלות פתוח כל הלילה. 
הבלנית קראה לאינסטלטור, עוד חצי שעה של המתנה. האינסטלטור הגיע, היא הסתערה על הדלת שנייה לפני שהוא נכנס והבריחה אותנו מהדלת האחורית כמו במבצע צבאי כדי שהוא לא יראה אותנו חס וחלילה, ועוד 40 דקות אנחנו העברנו לנו בחוץ. 

התקלה תוקנה, הבלאגן סודר, המים נגרפו, הגיע הזמן לטבילה המיוחלת. 
שטיפה קצרה ואני נכנסת, אוטוטו.... אבל רגע, קודם אני עוברת מסכת חקירות צולבות כאילו הבלנית הייתה יוצאת שב"כ מיומנת. 
 והנה עוד שנייה אני באמת טובלת, אבל לא לפני שהבלנית שמה גיגית עם מים על המדרגה הראשונה בירידה למים, ואני חושבת לעצמי, גיגית? 
ג-י-ג-י-ת-?-?-? די היא אמיתית??? *מה קשור גיגית עכשיו?!?!?  *
סוף סוף נכנסתי, טבילה אחת, אני מתכוננת לשתיים נוספות, ואז היא אומרת לי, טוב, זו הייתה טבילת ניסיון, עכשיו יש לך רק עוד 7 פעמים. 
מה שבע?!?  חייבים, שבע זה מספר חזק, היא אומרת. ‎
שלוש שעות מהרגע שהגענו התהליך המייגע כמעט הסתיים ‫אבל לא לפני שאני מקבלת נאום שלם לפיו אני חייבת לבוא גם אחרי החתונה למקווה כי בעלה של אישה שטובלת במקווה לא בוגד בה‬.... אפילו קיבלתי במתנה ספר על נפלאות שמירת טהרה‫…‬ ‎

אבל טוב נו, חוץ מזה שכל החוויה הייתה הזויה ברמות, למרות הכל היא הייתה אישה טובה, חמה ונחמדה, ברכה אותי ושמחה בשמחתי. וגם היה איזשהו משהו נחמד בכל התהליך, קצת לצאת מהשגרה ולהתנסות בדברים חדשים. ‎
עד היום חברה שלי צוחקת עלי שאחרי כל מה שעברנו במקווה, הדבר הראשון שאמרתי לבלנית אחרי הטבילה היה אם גם אותה זה מצחיק שקוראים לה בלה הבלנית.  

אגב, אישור המקווה עדיין תלוי לנו על המקרר בבית למזכרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אף אחד לא ביקש אותו ולא שאל אם טבלתי…


----------



## ronitvas (13/6/13)

קרעת אותי מצחוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הילדים שלי חושבים שאמא שלהם השתגעה


----------



## אילנילי (13/6/13)

אחלה סיפור! 
גם לי היתה בלנית בשם בלה... אולי זה תנאי קבלה 
וממני ביקשו את האישור לשלוח לרבנות בשביל התעודת נישואין...תבררי


----------



## אילנילי (13/6/13)

אחלה סיפור 
גם לי היתה בלנית בשם בלה... אולי זה תנאי קבלה 
וממני ביקשו את האישור לשלוח לרבנות בשביל התעודת נישואין...תבררי


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

כבר קיבלנו את תעודת הנישואין 
אבל אי אפשר לדעת, זה עניין סטטיסטי ולא של מדיניות...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/6/13)

ואוו! מגיעה לך חולצת סוף מסלול 
על חווית המקווה שעברת. 
בבחינת, עברנו את פרעה, נעבור גם את זה...


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

היום הגדול! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יום שישי זה יום קצר מאד לחתונות, אין הרבה זמן להתארגן (או כמו שאני אומרת אין זמן להתפנק צריך לתקתק!)

קבלת הפנים התחילה ב-12:00, ורצינו להגיע מוקדם יותר לצילומי משפחות‪.‬
 הדבר הראשון שעשינו כדי להקל על עצמנו היה להתארגן במלון הסמוך, שנמצא דקה הליכה מהגן. 
נכון שהיינו מעדיפים להתארגן בבית, נכון שהחדר לא היה מדהים מבחינה עיצובית וזה לא היה לוקיישן מושלם לצילומים, נכון שהוא גם היה מאד קטן מה שאומר הרבה בלאגן וצמצום מלווים… אבל זו עדיין הייתה אחת ההחלטות היותר חכמות שעשינו וזה היה מאד יעיל.

הגענו למלון בחמישי בצהריים והרגשנו כאילו נכנסנו לאיזה בית הבראה פסטורלי בציריך. הנוף מהחלונות מדהים, המלון טובל בירוק ופה ושם מציץ איזה גג רעפים עץ אדום… וסך הכל מבחינת החדרים, היה נוח, נעים ונקי, האוכל היה טעים ובאמת אין לי תלונות. 
לקחנו את הלילה שלפני החתונה, וקיבלנו במתנה מהגן את הלילה שאחרי. 

עמדנו פחות או יותר בלו"ז ובאופן מפתיע הכל תקתק בצורה חלקה. לטובת בנות שמתחתנות בשישי בצהריים אני משתפת את הלו"ז שלנו>
 6:30 התעוררנו
7:00 מעצבת השיער הגיעה
8:00 אחותי והחברה הכי טובה שלי ( פלוס משלוח מיוחד של ארוחת בוקר מארומה!) הגיעו
9:00 הגיעו המאפרת, הצלמים וחברות נוספות שעזרו בעיצוב, וגם החבר הכי טוב של הבחור, שיצא לשטח לתלות את השלטים (באותו יום הייתה חתונה באולם ממול של הסקויה, וחששנו שאורחים יתבלבלו)
10:45 יצאנו לצילומים מקדימים בחצר של המלון.
11:45 הגענו רגלית לגן
12:00 קבלת הפנים התחילה וניצלנו את ההגעה האיטית של האורחים בהתחלה לצילומי משפחות בגן
12:45 הרב הגיע והתחלנו במעמד חתימת הכתובה. רוב האורחים כבר הגיעו בשלב הזה
13:15 התחילה החופה
14:00 התחיל שלב האוכל. אנחנו ניצלנו את ההזדמנות לצילומים מקדימים נוספים
17:00 הושמע השיר האחרון שסוגר את האירוע (התחייבנו להתפנות שעתיים לפני כניסת שבת!). אבל מכיוון שעדיין נשארו במקום לא מעט חברים ובני משפחה, לקח לנו עוד חצי שעה לסיים את האירוע (חיתוך עוגה, תמונות אחרונות) ואחר כך עשינו סבב תשלום לספקים.
18:00 כבר היינו היחידים והאחרונים בגן, יחד עם המעצבת וזוג חברים טוב שלנו, שעזרו לנו להעמיס את כל ציוד העיצוב חזרה על המכוניות.
18:30 הגענו חזרה לחדר במלון. בדיוק 12 שעות מדהימות ואינטנסיביות אחרי הרגע שבו הכל התחיל.

לשם המחשה, מצרפת תמונות של הנוף מהמלון ושלטי ההכוונה שהכנתי, וגם שלטים תואמים לשירותים


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

איזה כיף מתחילים להתארגן! 
היה ברור שאנחנו מתארגנים ביחד. ויתרנו על המפגש ועל אפקט ההפתעה וזה היה בסדר גמור.
זמן ההתארגנות עבר בכיף, ובאופן יחסי אפילו רגוע


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

וצוללים הישר לאיפור - טלי פלד 
את טלי אני מכירה כבר כמה שנים, אפילו התאפרתי אצלה בכמה הזדמנויות, ומבלי צורך להסביר היא ידעה בדיוק מה אני רוצה. 
טלי כובשת בנחמדות, בצניעות ובחמימות האנושית שלה, בהומור שלה וביכולת שלה להנעים את הזמן ביום הכי לחוץ ואינטנסיבי, באמת בכיף ובאווירה טובה.

האיפור שלה מדויק, איכותי וקלאסי (גם מוצרי האיפור עצמם הם מותג שלה), והיא עמדה בלי שום בעיה באתגרים שהצבתי לה, גם ככלה שרגישה לאיפור בעיניים (אני לא מסוגלת לתת לאף אחת לאפר אותי בעיניים אבל טלי עשתה את זה אפילו בלי לגרום לי למצמץ!) וגם בהתאמת האיפור לשישי בצהריים, מבחינת בסגנון (הכי חשוב מבלי שיראו שכבות של מייק-אפ!) ועמידות לאקלים. 

המחיר כולל איפור מלווה אז גם אחותי התאפרה אצל טלי והייתה מאד מרוצה.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עוד משלב האיפור>>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)




----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

טל גרבר - את עושה גם שיער? 
לטל הגעתי ממש במקרה. 
היה לנו יום כיף בעבודה בפורים וטל גרבר עשתה לנו איפור פנים אמנותי, מאד מורכב ויצירתי. כבר היתה לי מאפרת, אבל חיפשתי בנרות מישהו לתסרוקת, אז תוך כדאי שטל ציירה לי פפיונים על המצח שאלתי אותה אם היא עושה גם שיער, והיא אמרה שכן. על המקום סגרתי איתה: פגישה עם ספק בזמן העבודה? WIN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מכיוון יש לי שיער עבה וארוך, תסרוקת הניסיון כאבה לי מאד וגם ככה סף הכאב שלי נמוך. 
היה לי ברור שאין לי שום כוונה לסבול בגלל זה ביום החתונה, וגם שלא משנה באיזו תסרוקת מדובר, השיער שלי פשוט היה כבד מדי בשביל קונסטורקציה כזו.
שבועיים לפני החתונה החלטתי באומץ רב להסתפר ונפרדתי לשלום מהצמה העבה והארוכה שתכננתי להקיף איתה את התסרוקת. 
במקומה הסתפקתי בתסרוקת אסופה גבוהה, בסגנון קצת מרושל עם צמה דקה צנועה מסביב. 
ביקשתי מטל לוותר לחלוטין על הספריי, כדי שאם התסרוקת תכאב לי אוכל לפזר את השיער, וגם כי לא אהבתי את מראה הספריי, זה חנוט מדי ואני דווקא אוהבת את כל השוונצים. 
טל הייתה מעולה ומקצועית וזרמה איתי בהכל. בסופו של דבר התסרוקת לא כאבה בכלל והחזיקה מעמד די יפה גם בלי הספריי.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עוד שיער + מסרקייה 
את המסרקייה המלכותית והרומנטית הכינה לי במתנה חברה אהובה ומוכשרת (מורן רוזן, אם מישהי רוצה את הפרטים שלה אז בכיף!) וזה ממש שדרג לי את התסרוקת.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

בוחנת את התוצאה


----------



## אילנילי (13/6/13)

מעלף!! איזה כישרון והמסרקייה מקסימה!


----------



## Guronet (14/6/13)

אני מעוניינת בפרטים בבקשה


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

אמא, תמצאי לי שמלה ב-ebay 
בהתחלה עניין השמלה לא עורר בי התרגשות מיוחדת ולא כל כך הצלחתי לדמיין את עצמי בשום שמלה. 
בנוסף, המחירים של השמלות שאהבתי היו ממש מחוץ לתקציב - רציתי להוציא עד 2,000 ש"ח על השמלה לכל היותר, בשאיפה לכמה שפחות.  
בסופו של דבר החלטתי להזמין שמלה מ-ebay  בשיטת בידינג על שמלות קיימות (לא מדובר בחנויות האלה שששולחים למוכרים את המידות והם מייצרים אותה בסין לפי העתק של דגמי מעצבים…). את השמלה תכננתי לקחת לתופרת בארץ לצורך התאמות ושדרוגים. 

במשך כמה חודשים הייתה לאמא שלי ולי רוטינה קבועה. כדי לסייע לי אמא שלי שהיא אלופה בלמצוא מציאות באינטרנט ויש לה גם טעם טוב, הייתה מוצאת שמלות באינטרנט, שולחת לי במייל לקבלת חוות דעת, אני הייתי מגניבה מבט באייפון במהלך היום ושולחת לה את גזר הדין, האם לרכוש או לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 השמלה הראשונה שנקנתה הייתה יפה, אבל לא מדהימה ולא מחמיאה מספיק. 
השנייה נראתה תחפושתית מדי והבדים לא היו מוצלחים. היא עלתה בסביבות ה-75 דולר ומכרתי אותה מיד וללא הפסד. 
השמלה השלישית הייתה מעולה ולכן נבחרה, והיא עלתה 50$ בלבד! 
מכיוון שהתחתנו בחוץ בצהריים, חששתי שיהיה לי חם נורא ורציתי משהו קליל להחלפה, אז רכשתי שמלה רביעית בפחות מ-40$, אבל בסופו של דבר לא היה לי צורך להשתמש בה כי היה מזג אוויר נעים בחתונה. 

  מארבע יוצאת אחת, ומה עושים עם שלוש השמלות האחרות? קודם כל, הן היו מאד זולות כך שההפסד המצטבר לא גדול. וגם תמיד אפשר למכור אותן חזרה, שזה מה שאני עושה. לפעמים זה מצליח, לפעמים לא, אבל כמישהי שגם מוכרת וקונה המון באינטרנט, אני באמת חושבת שלא צריך לפחד מקנייה/מכירה של שמלות כלה באינטרנט, רק צריך לקחת בחשבון מחירי משלוח וזמני משלוח. 


אין לי תמונה של השמלה לפני המייקאובר, אבל הנה האחרי>>


----------



## Mikey Weiss (13/6/13)

איביי - וקניות באינטרנט בכללי - זה באמת מקום 
מופלא. צריך אמנם להכיר את הגזרה של עצמך כדי לדעת מה להזמין, אבל כמו שאחותי אמרה - ההפרש במחירים בין שמלת כלה "רשמית" (או נעליים לצורך העניין) לבין כמה שעולה אונליין הוא כזה גדול (וגם אפשר לפעמים להחזיר, צריך להסתכל בתנאים, או למכור), שזה אפילו שווה את מחיר הפספוס. אני אספר שגם המלווה (אני! אני!) מצאה את השמלה ואת הנעליים שלה אונליין (יש תמונה למטה איפשהו, בחלק השושבינות), כך שאני יכולה להמליץ על התהליך גם לבנות ובני משפחה שמתכוונים לרכוש גרדרובה חדשה לכבוד המאורע ורוצים לצמצם בעלויות.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

בהדרה - אמנית השמלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 אז יש שמלה מהאינטרנט, אבל עכשיו צריך להפוך אותה לשמלה *שלי*! 
רציתי שמלה בסגנון כפרי עם ניחוח וינטאג' בשילוב תחרה, ושתהיה רכה, נוחה ונשפכת. 

הגעתי במקרה לבהדרה במסגרת שיטוטים באינטרנט, והקונספט והמחירים שלה התאימו לי בול. 
בהדרה התבררה כקוסמת אמיתית ובכלל כבעלת אישיות מיוחדת שלא פוגשים כל יום. 

 מה שהכי אהבתי אצלה זה שאין מדידות בהמשכים ואין הפתעות יום לפני החתונה כשבאים לקחת את השמלה, כי המדידות והתפירה מתרחשות ביום עבודה מרוכז אחד אצלה בסטודיו, ביחד עם הכלה. כל הפרטים הקטנים שבשמלה היו ממש אני! שמחתי שהייתה לי הזדמנות להיות שותפה לעיצוב ולתפירה של השמלה, וגם הרגשתי בה כל כך נוח


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

פה רואים יותר טוב את השמלה>


----------



## לולית23 (13/6/13)

איזה כיף לך! 
גם אני עשיתי שמלה אקולוגית אצל בהדרה! היא באמת מדהימה
את נראית נהדר וממש מאושרת!
מאחלת לכם המון שנים של אושר
ממש כיף לקרוא!
תודה שחלקת איתנו!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

4 זוגות נעליים וזר כלה אחד  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 אותו סיפור בדיוק חזר עם הנעליים. 
אמא שלי בחרה לי נעליים באיביי ולאחר שראיתי ואישרתי קנינו 4 זוגות איכותיים במחירי מציאה. 
זוג אחד מכרנו כי למרות שהנעליים היו מדהימות (ולדעתי היפות מכל ה-4), הן החליקו לי מהרגל ולא יכולתי לנעול אותן. 
שלושת הזוגות האחרים שימשו אותי נאמנה ביום החתונה. 

הזוג הראשון, האהוב עלי ביותר, בסגנון כפרי בצבע ומרקם של בד יוטה ועם סרט פפיון מקדימה, שימש אותי עד שלב החופה, כולל הצילומים המקדימים.  
דקה לפני שצעדנו לחופה הרגשתי שהן מתחילות להכאיב לי ובהחלטה של רגע החלפתי לסנדל אלגנטי על עקב, איתו החזקתי מעמד עד אמצע הריקודים (הנעליים היו מאד נוחות אבל אני לא נועלת עקבים אף פעם).
אח"כ החלפתי לזוג בירקנשטוק שטוח בגוון פנינה (הכי נוח בירקנשטוק!), שמשמש אותי עכשיו גם ביום יום.

  את זר הכלה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכינה מורן כרמלי, מעצבת האירוע שלנו. 
ביקשתי ממנה להכין לי זר כמה שיותר פשוט וכפרי בגוונים צהוב ולבן, והזר שהיא הכינה היה מושלם לטעמי. 
האמת ששכחתי לגמרי מהזר, ואז בבוקר החתונה כשהתארגנו במלון שהיה מטר מהגן, שלחתי לשם את הבחור לתת תשלום לאחד הספקים, וכשהוא חזר הוא החזיק את הזר המהמם. זה היה ה-רגע בו קלטתי שאוטוטו אנחנו מתחתנים, ומפלס ההתרגשות התחילת לעלות.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

נועלת אותן>


----------



## Shmutzi (13/6/13)

הנעליים האלו מקסימות! 
וגם הזר הכפרי הזה, שובה בפשטותו


----------



## hagaraf (13/6/13)

איזה יופי! 
אפשר לינק למוכר? אני נוטה ללכת לאיבוד באיביי :/


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

אוי אני כבר לא מוצאת אותו בהיסטורי שלי 
זה היה ממש מזמן, אבל אנסה בכל זאת לראות אם יש איזה זכר לזה איפשהו ואשלח לך במסר


----------



## hagaraf (16/6/13)

תודה


----------



## yael rosen (13/6/13)




----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הופה יש לי חתן פתאום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אורן מת על עניבות, אבל בארץ אין באמת הזדמנות לשים עניבה חוץ מבחתונה של עצמך...
הוא רצה גם ג'קט, אבל חליפה לא התאימה בכלל למזג אוויר והיה חבל על הכסף. 

הוא בחר את סגנון הלבוש, שיתאים לשישי בצהריים ולאווירה הכללית, וקנה 2 חולצות לבנות מכופתרות בסליו (אחת להחלפה, היה מבצע השנייה ב-50%), מכנס בהיר בחנות שאני לא זוכרת את שמה, שעלה 150 ש"ח בלבד, וכמובן עניבה!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מפרגנת לו, מגיעה לו עוד תמונה


----------



## hagaraf (13/6/13)

מלא שיק!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

לשימוש במקרה של רגליים קרות  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד רעיון מוצלח שאימצתי בחום מהפינטרסט. 
בבוקר החתונה הנחתי לאורן על המיטה מארז של גרביים, שעליהם עיצבתי תווית עם הכיתוב "לשימוש במקרה של רגליים קרות". לשמחתי הוא לא השתמשתי בהן!
הכנתי גם כרטיס "היום אני אוהבת אותך כבר 2,692 ימים" (כן, מספר מדויק נכון ליום החתונה). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רגע לפני שיצאנו לצילומים המקדימים, לקחנו דקה של מנוחה, התרווחנו על המיטה והקראנו אחד לשני את הברכות.


----------



## tooli264 (13/6/13)

נהדר! זוממת לגנוב את הרעיון...


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/6/13)

אהבתי!! חמוד מאוד


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

אוי ורק עכשיו שמתי לב ששכחתי להוסיף את התמונה 
או 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סורי על הדיליי


----------



## Norma Desmond (16/6/13)

למה? אני נורא נהנית מתמונות בדיליי 
ככה, כל פעם אני מגלה שיש הודעה עם תמונה שעדיין לא פתחתי ונהנית עוד קצת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה כמו לגלות כמה ימים אחרי היומולדת מתנה קטנה שנשכחה בצד ועדיין לא נפתחה


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

מתה על התגובות שלך! 
את מקסימה


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

אנחנו בחצי הדרך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יוצאים למקדימים! 
כמה חיכיתי למקדימים! כמי שהתחביב שלה הוא לעצב אלבומים (סקראפבוקינג זוכרים?) אני חייבת לדאוג שתמיד יהיה לי מלאי תמונות זמין, כי זה חומר הגלם הכי חשוב באלבום  ידעתי שאני הולכת לחגוג עם המקדימים וחיכיתי בקוצר רוח!

לא היה לנו הרבה זמן, ואת הצילומים המקדימים עשינו בחצר הפסטורלית של המלון. 
האמת שבשלב הזה היינו כבר כבר נרגשים, לחוצים ולהוטים להגיע לגן, אז לא עשינו חיים קלים לצלמים. בכל זאת הם הוציאו מאיתנו את המיטב! 
אחרי החופה, ניצלנו את עשרים הדקות של האוכל כדי לעשות עוד צילומים סטייל מקדימים. הפעם היינו רגועים וקלילים, הזווית של השמש הייתה טובה יותר לצילומים והגן עצמו כל כך ירוק ומושלם כמו שהוא שבאמת לא היה צורך לנסוע לשום מקום.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עוד טעימה קטנה מהמקדימים>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עוד מקדימים>>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

נו טוב, עוד אחת


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מטיילים בגן>>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

למצוא את האחד והיחיד……… (שיצלם)  - אור זהבי 
היו לי ציפיות מאד גבוהות מנושא הצילום. בנוסף לעובדה שאני חובבת צילום ושפרויקט הדגל שלי בחודשים הקרובים הולך להיות עיצוב אלבום החתונה, ידעתי שאין פה מקום לפשרות.
את אור זהבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גיליתי דרך המלצות פה בפורום. מבט אחד בצבעים, בחדות, בעומק ובמשחקי הפוקוס שבתמונות המרהיבות שלו, והיה לי ברור שהוא האחד שלנו, עוד לפני שפגשנו אותו. 
 באמת אין לי מילים לתאר את המקצועיות והמסירות של הבחור האנרגטי והמוכשר הזה. היה מדהים לראות מהצד איך הוא כובש את האורחים שלאט לאט התאהבו בו. תוך כדי החתונה ניגשו אלינו הרבה אנשים ואמרו שהרבה זמן לא יצא להם להיתקל בצלם כזה מקסים בחתונה. 
האנרגיות וחוש ההומור שלו ליוו אותנו לאורך כל היום, הרגיעו והצחיקו וגרמו לנו להרגיש כל כך בנוח, כאילו אנחנו מכירים שנים. הוא פשוט יודע להוציא את המיטב מהאנשים, מהלוקיישן ומהמצלמה שלו.
בנוסף, אור הוא הצלם היחיד שאני מכירה שיודע מה זה שאבי שיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה כבר נתן לו כמה נקודות זכות… 

 אור נתן לנו הרבה עצות חשובות ליום החתונה, כמו למשל לא לוותר על צילומי המשפחות בהתחלה ועל ריקוד הסלואו, למרות שזה בדיוק מה שתכננו לעשות. אני כל כך מודה לו על זה, כי עכשיו יש לי תמונות שהן באמת בעלות ערך סנטימנטלי. אני לא יודעת מה חשבתי לעצמי כשאמרתי לו "עזוב, לא צריך, נעשה את זה בספונטניות במהלך האירוע".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא דאג לצלם ה-כ-ל ולא היה אפילו דבר אחד שהוא החסיר בתמונות, גם מבחינת עיצוב, תכנים ואנשים. בעיני זה מרשים ולא ברור מאליו.
הוא הזכיר לי במהלך האירוע צילומים עם אנשים שהוא ידע או הניח שחשוב לי לעשות.
הוא דאג שנעמוד בזמנים, במיוחד בשלב ההתארגנות והמקדימים, ואפילו הציע להישאר לעשות עוד צילומי "מקדימים" אחרי שנגמרה החתונה, אבל כבר היינו מותשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והכי חשוב - התמונות שקיבלנו ממנו באמת גרמו לנשמתי להיעתק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אין דברים כאלה, איש נדיר וצלם בחסד!
אור אם אתה קורא - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ענקית!


----------



## דפנלולה (16/6/13)

חייבת לציין שהוא היה ממש חמוד 
הוא פשוט היה בחור נחמד! מעבר לתמונות שבאמת יצאו יפות.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

כמה מילים על צילום וידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את החתונה ליווה הצלם ועורך הוידאו המאד מאד מוכשר הנרי מטרו סטורי (True Story Filmmakers) ובאמת שיש לי רק מילים טובות להגיד עליו!

 מודה ומתוודה שעד לפני שנתיים-שלוש עניין הוידאו בחתונה היה נראה לי מיותר, מהסיבות הרגילות והידועות - צופים בסרט פעם אחת ואז זה יושב ומעלה אבק, זה לא מעניין אף אחד, למה להוציא אלפי שקלים על משהו לא הכרחי, זה במילא מביך מדי לראות את עצמך אחרי כן בוידאו עושה כל מיני תנועות בלתי רצוניות בזמן הריקודים, וחוץ מזה, אין מצב שככה אני נשמעת במציאות, נכון?!?   

אבל הנושא הזה קיבל תפנית דרמטית. קודם כל, במסגרת לימודי תקשורת אינטרקטיבית התחלתי ללמוד וידאו באופן מעשי (צילום ועריכה), אהבתי את זה וגם הבנתי כמה זו עבודה קשה!  
הדבר השני היה שפשוט התמכרתי לסרטוני חתונה, מה שהפך בהמשך לאובססיה חסרת פשרות. כן, סרטוני ההיילייט האלה שמצליחים ב-3 דקות לצלילי שיר מתקתק להכניס ולזקק את כל תמצית הטוב, השמחה, האושר וההתרגשות של החתונה. אפילו שלא הכרתי אף אחד מהזוגות שראיתי בסרטונים האלה לא יכולתי שלא להתמוגג כל פעם מחדש.

 האתגר הראשון שלי היה למצוא את צלם הוידאו המושלם והאתגר השני היה למצוא את השיר הכיפי והמתוק האולטימטיבי לקליפ (השיר נמצא, אבל תצטרכו לחכות שנקבל את הוידאו). 
להנרי הגענו דרך המלצה של הצלם שלנו (שרצה הגורל והחצי השני שלו היה תפוס ביום החתונה שלנו). מיד הבנתי שיש פה עסק עם מקצוען. אהבתי את המראה הקולנועי של הסרטים שלו, את המשחקים עם הפוקוס והתנועה, האיכות, החדות והצבעים וכמובן את העריכה שלו. 

בהתחלה הזמנו מהנרי רק סרטון קצר (היילייט) וחומרי גלם. אחרי החתונה לא היה לנו ספק שאנחנו רוצים גם סרט ארוך, ולא אכפת לי אם נראה אותו רק פעם אחת. הייתי כל כך ב"היי" בחתונה שאני לא זוכרת הרבה מכל האינטנסיביות הפסיכית של היום הזה, ואני מחכה בקוצר רוח לסרט כדי לשחזר ולהיזכר. 
הסרטונים האלה אורזים את כל הרגעים הדינאמים של החתונה לכדי מזכרת חד פעמית ובלתי ניתנת לשחזור, ואני באמת ממליצה לא לוותר על זה.


----------



## Mikey Weiss (15/6/13)

אני חייבת להגיד על הנרי 
שכמה שהוא שקט, ככה הוא נמצא בכל מקום. אני מוכנה להישבע שאיפה שלא הייתי - וככל הידוע לי דרכתי על כל אחד ממטריו הרבועים של הגן הענק הזו ביום המאד ארוך הזה - הסתובבתי ומצאתי את עצמי מול המצלמה שלו. וזו הדרך הכי טובה לתעד, להיות בכל מקום בלי שירגישו שהגעת והתמקמת עם המצלמה. הצילום הכי טבעי שיש.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

החיפוש שאינו נגמר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




גן אירועים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נתחיל מהסוף. התחתנו בגן אירועים בקיבוץ מעלה החמישה בהרי ירושלים והמקום פשוט היה תפור עלינו.

אבל, לקח לנו 4 חודשים למצוא את הגן, וסה"כ ראינו 16 גנים ואולמות אירועים, שאת חלקם ראינו פעמיים ואפילו שלוש מרוב שהתלבטנו.  כבר היינו די מיואשים והחלטנו לסגור באחד המקומות שראינו, באזור השרון, למרות שהיה לנו ברור שזה ברירת מחדל. 
ממש יום או יומיים לפני שהיינו אמורים לנסוע לשם לחתום,  נתקלתי במקרה בתמונה באינטרנט של חופה במקום מקסים, בין עצים מדהימים, טבול בירק ושטוף אור שמש. הייתי משוכנעת שזו תמונה מחו"ל! כשהתברר לי שמדובר בגן אירועים מעלה החמישה,  ידעתי שזה הולך להיות סיפור אהבה> זה גם קרוב יותר לחברים ולמשפחות שלנו, גם מזג אוויר טוב יותר (אין כמו אוויר הרים צלול כיין), גם מחירים יותר נוחים, גם גן פתוח ולא חצי חצי, גם בריכה, גם קייטרינג מעולה (שעשה את הבר מצווה של אח שלי לפני 14 שנה).

לא הייתה לנו אפשרות לקפוץ לירושלים למחרת לראות את הגן… אז ביקשנו מההורים שלי ללכת לפני שאנחנו סוגרים את התאריך במקום השני, שם כבר הלחץ על התאריכים נשף בעורפינו וידענו שאין הרבה זמן להתלבט. 
אז הקפצנו את ההורים שלי מעכשיו לעכשיו, הם נסעו לגן, ראו כי טוב וכך נחתם הסיפור. עוד באותו יום שריינו את התאריך והגענו שבוע אחר כך רק כדי לחתום.

  עבדנו מול דודו ושרית, שהיו באמת נחמדים, קשובים, זמינים, באו לקראתנו בהכל! 
דודו גם היה מנהל האירוע שלנו ושמחנו על זה מאד, כי כבר הכרנו אותו טוב אחרי חצי שנה של הכנות וארגונים (טוב אפשר להודות שגם קצת שגעתי אותו). ביום החתונה (וגם לאורך כל הדרך) הוא היה התנהל בצורה נהדרת, דאג לכל המשפחה, תמך, הרגיע, עזר, הסביר, צ'יפר ופינק, פתר כל בעיה שצצה, היה גמיש ופתוח להכל, וכך גם כל צוות הגן.

 המקום ענה באופן מושלם על כל הדרישות ועל הציפיות. הוא שידר בדיוק את האווירה הקלילה והכפרית שרצינו, והכי חשוב זה הרגיש לנו נוח, ביתי ונעים. כל אחד מצא את המקום שלו ולא "אולץ" להישאר בשולחנות האוכל או להתייצב ברחבת הריקודים. להיפך. היו המון פינות ומתחמים מזמינים בגן, כמו אזור בית הקפה, מחצלות שפרסנו לילדים, פינות ישיבה בדשא ואזור הבריכה.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

ותמונה של אזור ההושבה>>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

קייטרינג סזאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד סיבה מצויינת לבחור את הגן היא קייטרינג סזאן. זה קייטרינג ותיק ועם מוניטין טוב באזור ירושלים. הם היו פשוט נהדרים ומקצוענים. האוכל היה מעל ומעבר לציפיות (שגם ככה היו גבוהות) וצוות המלצרים היה אדיב ויעיל.
במקור רצינו חתונה חלבית אבל מטעמי כשרות בגן לא היה ניתן לספק את זה, אז הלכנו על בשר והיה הרבה ממנו. עם זאת, היה לנו חשוב לדאוג גם לצמחוניים (אחותי היקרה אהמ אהמ) ודאגנו שיהיה מגוון גדול של תוספות צמחוניות וסלטים טריים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הקייטרינג הוסיף לנו את המנות בלי התחשבנות. 

הקינוחים של הקייטריינג היו ההפתעה הגדולה. לא בחרנו את הקינוחים כי בטעימות אמרו לנו שהם במילא מכינים ומוציאים את כל התפריט של קינוחים. בנוסף, בגלל שהיה לנו את הבר מתוקים (תיכף מגיעים לזה) פחות התעניינתי.
באמצע החתונה שמעתי כמה אורחים מדברים על שוקולד על מקל קינמון וקרמבו ועוד כל מיני, ולא היה לי מושג על מה הם מדברים… אז אצתי לשולחן הקינוחים ומה הייתה רבה הפתעתי לראות את כל הקינוחים המדליקים והמיוחדים! זה גם היה ממש טעים!


----------



## Mikey Weiss (13/6/13)

זה לא שאחותך היקרה זכתה לאכול משהו...


----------



## Mikey Weiss (13/6/13)

אה, וגם הערה קצת יותר פרקטית 
מה שהיה משונה לי (לחיוב!) זה שצוות המלצרים זיהה לא רק את הזוג אלא גם את בני המשפחה, וככה צוות המלצרים שידע שאני האחות וראה אותי דופקת ספרינטים מנקודה לנקודה ברחבי גן האירועים ומנסה באופן נואש מדי פעם להגיע לצלחת שלי שהיתה באיזור השולחנות לגנוב ביס, לא פינה אותה עד שלא היתה ברירה והם היו צריכים להתחיל לפרק.


----------



## hadasa81 (14/6/13)

אפשר לשאול כמה יצא לכם לאדם? 
הסגנון שלכם זה מה שאנחנו מחפשים


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

בכיף, שולחת ב-


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

וסוף סוף הגענו לעיצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
נושא העיצוב, ובמיוחד כל מה שקשור ל- DIY - do it yourself, היה אחד הדברים הכי מהותיים וחשובים עבורי בחתונה. לקחתי את זה כפרויקט אישי ונהניתי מכל רגע בדרך! כל מי שמכיר אותי יודע כמה עולם העיצוב והיצירה הוא חלק מרכזי בחיים שלי, ואנשים היו ממש סקרנים לראות מה אעולל בחתונה שלי. 

ניסינו למצוא את האיזון הנכון בין עיצוב אירוע מוקפד, עיצוב אווירה ברוח הקונספט, ובעיקר שהטאצ' האישי שלנו והדברים האישיים שהכנו יהיו מה שייתן את הטון. כל הדברים האלה ביחד יצרו אפקט מצטבר, שאפילו אני הסתובבתי בין כל הפינות המעוצבות נרגשת ומוקסמת כמו ילדה קטנה ביריד.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עיצוב – איך זה התחיל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההתחלה היתה החלק הקל. במשך חודשים ישבתי וריירתי על תמונות בפינטרסט, הכנתי בבית דברים, גזרתי, הדבקתי, קיפלתי, החתמתי, קניתי, ליקטתי פריטי דקורציה ופינטזתי בהקיץ…. אבל עכשיו ללכת ולהוציא את הכל לפועל?!? מסתבר שזה לא כזה פשוט!

חמש חברות התנדבו לסדר את הכל ביום החתונה, אבל בסופו של דבר הגעתי למסקנה שאין מנוס מלהשתמש בשירותיו של איש מקצוע כי היה חסר לי הרבה ציוד, והיינו צריכות עזרה לוגיסטית בתלייה, פרחים, חופה, הובלה ועוד. העלויות הכספיות הצטברו והגעתי למסקנה שעדיף להוסיף את ההפרש למעצב, שיתן גם את ה-input המקצועי והעיצובי שלו, ולהיות רגועה ביום החתונה... מה גם שהגן של מעלה החמישה די גדול, עם המון מתחמים שהיה צריך לטפל בהם, וביום שישי זמן ההקמה והעיצוב הוא מאד קצר ולחוץ.  

גן האירועים חייב אותנו להשתמש במעצב הבית שלהם. ידעתי מראש שהוא לא ממש הסגנון שלי, אבל התרשמתי שהוא מקצועי ויודע מה הוא עושה. נפגשנו והעברתי לו מסמך מפורט של העיצוב שאני רוצה לעשות (שעזרה לי להכין מיה רן מהפורום, הלא היא onestylishbride המופלאה, שליוותה אותי לאורך הדרך, מגיעה לה הודעה משלה בהמשך).
הצבתי תקרת תקציב ברורה מאד, ושאלתי מה הוא יכול להגשים לי בתקציב הזה. הוא גרם לנו להבין שבתקציב הזה הוא לא יכול לעשות הרבה (למרות שהיו לי הרבה חפצים משלי, דברים שהכנתי בעצמי וגם העמדתי לרשותו את עזרת החברות שלי). גם קיבלנו את הרושם שהוא לא כזה להוט לקחת את זה על עצמו. בסופו של דבר, בצעד די חסר תקדים, הוא שחרר אותנו מההתחייבות החוזית אליו ואנחנו היינו חופשיים לבחור מעצב חיצוני.




>>צילומים: דן מילר


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

המעצבת מורן כרמלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מורן כרמלי ניצחה על הפקת העיצוב היפהפיה של הגן. 
כבר בשיחת הטלפון הראשונה היה לנו קליק, וגיליתי מעצבת מדהימה, מוכשרת ויצירתית, וברמה האישית אדם מקסים שנוח וכיף לעבוד איתו. היא יודעת לעבוד במקצועיות ובטוב טעם, והכל בנועם ובחיוך תמידי. הסגנון העיצובי שלה היה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי, ומרגע שסגרתי איתה ידעתי שאני בידיים טובות ושלא יכולתי למצוא מישהי יותר טובה שתדאג שכל החודשים שהשקעתי בעיצוב לא היו לשווא… מורן ענתה על כל הציפיות והרבה יותר מזה, היא עשתה אותי פשוט מאושרת!

 הגעתי למורן עם תקציב ברור ומוגדר מראש, וביקשתי ממנה לקבל הצעה לכל מה שהיא יכולה לקחת על עצמה בתקציב הזה, תוך התחשבות בזה שחברות שלי יכולות לעזור לעצב ולסדר ביום האירוע, ובדגש על שילוב ‪DIY‬ ודקורציה שהכנתי והבאתי בעצמי. 
בסופו של דבר היה לנו חיבור כל כך טוב, גם אישי וגם בסגנון העיצובי, שהיא באמת יצאה מגדרה כדי לקחת על עצמה כמה שיותר ולעשות מעל ומעבר.
נפגשנו פעמיים שלוש, ובעיקר התכתבנו ודיברנו הרבה בטלפון. העברתי למורן את כל הדגשים והרעיונות שלי, אבל נתתי לה יד חופשית לעשות כל מה שהיא מוצאת לנכון. 

מלבד הכישרון של מורן להפוך את הרעיונות העיצוביים מחזון למציאות הרמונית ומגובשת, היא הביאה איתה המון כלים ודקורציה, וכמובן דאגה לפרחים, ובאופן כללי מרגע שהיא נכנסה לתהליך, הרשתי לעצמי סוף סוף להוריד הילוך ולהתמקד רק בדברים שהיו הכי חשובים לי.





>>>צילום: דן מילר


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

שולחן וינטאג'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במתחם הדשא מורן עיצבה לנו שולחן וינטאג' משגע! היא הביאה מזוודות ישנות ומכונת כתיבה, ספרים ישנים, ארגזי עץ, מגירת דפוס ועוד פריטי דקורציה וזה היה ממש אתר עליה לרגל. 

אימצתי את הרעיון שמיה הציעה לי, לפזר כרטיסי ברכה ריקים וטושים צבעוניים, ובמהלך האירוע אנשים כתבו לנו מלא ברכות. גילינו את השקית עם הברכות במקרה רק שבוע אחרי החתונה וזה היה ממש מרגש לקרוא את הכל. אני בהחלט ממליצה לא לוותר על זה, האורחים נהנים לכתוב והברכות הרבה יותר מצחיקות ופחות רשמיות ממה שכותבים בברכה של הצ'ק.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עוד וינאג'>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מרכזי שולחן ומספרי שולחן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מורן שזרה את הפרחים שהיא בחרה לנו בשילוב שיבולים, בתוך צנצנות ובקבוקוני זכוכית. חלקם שולבו עם ספרים ישנים וחלקם עם משטחים של בולי עץ. 

את המסגרות של מספרי השולחן הזמנתי באינטרנט ועיצבתי את המספרים, באופן תואם להזמנה.


----------



## Freckled Fawn (13/6/13)

יפיפה!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

יש!!! השגנו חציר!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מודה שאחד הדברים שהכי רציתי לשלב בעיצוב זה חציר, לאור הסגנון הכפרי של החתונה והסמיכות לחג השבועות. 
רציתי לעשות פינות ישיבה של חציר וגם לשלב את זה כדקורציה, אבל זה לא היה כזה פשוט. 
חציר זה דבר כבד שמצריך הובלה מיוחדת ובמסגרת התקציב זה לא היה בא בחשבון להוסיף על זה כסף, אז ניסינו לאלתר. המוביל של ההצללה הסכים להוביל לנו את החציר בלי תוספת תשלום ואפילו הפנה אותנו לשכן שלו להשיג ממנו חציר, אבל זה לא הסתדר. שבוע לפני החתונה השלמתי עם העובדה שלא יהיה לנו חציר.
 ואז יום לפני החתונה, מורן, המעצבת שלנו, התקשרה וסיפרה שהיא היא הצליחה להשיג לנו חציר והובלה עד הגן (ללא תוספת תשלום). למרות שאני כבר ויתרתי, היא פשוט המשיכה לנסות עד הרגע האחרון. פשוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 






>> צילום: דן מילר


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

כיף חיים משוגעים בפינת הצילומים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 





פינת הצילום הייתה פינה כזו כיפית. הצטלמנו שם די הרבה עם החברים, וביתר הזמן האורחים השתעשעו עם השפמים והפפיונים וצילמו את עצמם בסמארטפונים.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

והנה ההוכחה>>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

משקפופרית לרגע


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

שביל חופה - דליים עם גיבסניות 
>> צילום: דן מילר


----------



## arapax (13/6/13)

גיבסניות


----------



## Shmutzi (13/6/13)

ללא מילים פשוט -


----------



## אילנילי (13/6/13)

וואו 
כל כך מיוחד!
פשוט אין לי מילים לכמה זה יפה


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עוד עיצוב - מיה רן (היא משלנו!) 
הרבה בטח מכירות את מיה המוכשרת מהפורום הזה, אבל האמת שאני מכירה אותה כבר כמה שנים, עוד לפני שהפכה להיות onestylishbride, על רקע תחביבי עיצוב ויצירה משותפים. 
 הדבר הראשון שעשיתי אחרי שסגרנו תאריך, היה להתייעץ עם מיה על נושא העיצוב.
החתונה של מיה וליאל, שבאמת אין לי מספיק סופרלטיבים לתאר אותה, היוותה עבורי מקור בלתי נדלה של השראה, וידעתי שהבחורה פשוט יודעת מה היא עושה.

מיה תפקדה על תקן יועצת עיצוב במשרה מלאה  היא ליוותה אותי בתהליך, עזרה לי לעשות סדר באינספור התמונות והרעיונות שאספתי, סייעה לי להכין מסמך מסודר ומפורט (חתיכת מסמך, 16 עמודים!) של העיצוב וגם רק בזכותה מצאתי בסוף מעצבת לאירוע.
מיה גם התייצבה לעזרה ביום החתונה, השאילה לי דקורציה, לקחה חלק בעיצוב ובארגון, ואי אפשר בלי להזכיר את שולחן המתוקים הקסום בחתונה, שיצא לפועל בהשראתה ובזכותה.
הליווי הזה היה מאד משמעותי בשבילי (שלא לדבר על התמיכה המורלית, הפרגון והעצות הטובות), ומכיוון שעכשיו מיה פותחת עסק לייעוץ וליווי עיצוב (בתקציב שפוי!), אני באמת שמחה להיות הראשונה שממליצה עליה בפרגון ע-נ-ק!

מיה יקירתי, כל כך מעריכה את כל מה שעשית עבורנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





אחותי אפילו תפסה אותה בפעולה >>


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/13)




----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

אז איך נולד שולחן מתוקים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 יש לי חולשה רצינית לקאפקייקס ובכלל למתוקים. אני אוהבת להכין אותם, לאכול אותם, לקשט אותם ולקנות גאג'דטים ודקורציה שלהם. כמובן שלא היה ספק שקאפקייקס בחתונה יהיו ויהי מה.  
ואחרי שחרשתי את פינטרסט ואספתי את כל המידע הנדרש, שינסתי מותניים לראות איך אני מגשימה את החלום הזה בתקציב מינימלי.

בשילוב עם ידי הזהב של מיה רן מהפורום (כאמור onestylishbride) שעיצבה וסידרה את השולחן, יחד עם הקינוחים המרהיבים (שתיכף אפרט עליהם), וכמובן המעמדים והדקורציה המעלפת של מורן המעצבת, אני יכולה בהחלט לומר שהמציאות עלתה על כל דמיון! ותאמינו לי שהיו הרבה קשיים בדרך...


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/6/13)

אההההההה 
אני כל כך מקנאה/ מאוהבת/ מתבאסת שלא הייתי בחתונה שלכם/ מתבאסת שכל העיצובים האלה לא היו בחתונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מושלם, באמת. היו לי כל כך הרבה תוכניות דומות וויתרתי על כל כך הרבה מהן כי באמת שלא היה לי כוח ליישם ולא הבאתי מישהו חיצוני שיעשה את זה בשבילי/איתי

זה מושלם בעיני! באמת! ואם הייתי מתחתנת שוב (יאללה! אני בעד! אבל עם אותו בחור!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) הייתי לחלוטין שוכרת את שירותיה של מיה. מקסים!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/13)

אם תתחתני שוב עם אותו בחור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש אשמח 

תודה לך!


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/6/13)

הצעתי לו, בינתיים הוא לא בעניין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יותר מזה, הוא כבר הכריז שאשכח גם מחגיגות הולדת הבן/בת/בר/בת מצווה וכו' (לגבי הבר/בת מצווה- שיתמודד בעצמו עם ילד/ה בני 12-13 צווחנים ובכיינים שרוצים חגיגה ואבא לא מסכים. מה אכפת לי? אם הם יצאו נערים מתבגרים מעצבנים כמוני, הוא יעשה כל מה שירצו, רק שיפסיקו כבר לילל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
הוא לא רוצה לארגן שום אירוע יותר אף פעם (אפשר לחשוב שהוא ארגן משהו. הוא בעיקר היה הנהג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
המקסימום שהוא הסכים, זה לשקול לחגוג את חתונת הכסף/זהב שלנו. אני רושמת לעצמי הכל, כן? שלא יחזור בו. אז תתכונני


----------



## פיבי הרטי (13/6/13)

אני יכולה להגיד רק שזה השולחן שהכי אהבתי 
אחת החתונות אם לא החתונה הכי טובה שהייתי בה
וכמובן לא עזבתי את השולחן הזה כל הזמן


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

‏Tout Sweet Delectable Desserts 
 בהתחלה בדקתי עם הקייטרינג של הגן אם הם יכולים להכין לנו קאפקייקס. זה לא היה אפשרי, שלא לדבר על שאר הבקשות המיוחדות (קייקפופס, עוגיות בצורת קומקומים…). נאלצנו להזמין ממישהו חיצוני, אבל מגבלת הכשרות הייתה משוכה אמיתית וגם ההצעות שקיבלתי היו ממש מחוץ לתקציב (שהיה בסביבות 1,500-2,000 ש"ח לכל היותר).

לבסוף, מנהל האירוע שלנו מטעם גן האירועים, שידך אותנו עם אילנה כץ וחווי, בעלות העסק ‪Tout Sweet Delectable Desserts‬, והיה לנו בינגו! ההתנהלות מולן הייתה כ"כ נעימה ונוחה, בעיקר באמצעות המייל.
לפני שעשיתי את ההזמנה פניתי למשגיח של הגן לוודא שלא תהיה בעיה להכניס את הקינוחים לגן (בגנים אחרים שבדקנו אמרו לנו "אל תדאגי אנחנו כבר נסתדר עם המשגיח", אבל פה זה לא היה המצב והיינו חייבים את האישור של המשגיח).
אילנה וחווי אמנם אמנם דתיות, משתמשות בכלים כשרים והכל, אבל ללא תעודת כשרות פורמאלית המשגיח סירב לאפשר את זה. בסופו של דבר הוא התגמש והסכים להגיע אליהן הבייתה ולהשגיח בזמן האפייה. לא שגרתי אבל הבעיה נפתרה! 
לגבי הכלים והמעמדים, התחייבנו להשתמש רק בכלים חדשים ולהראות לו ביום החתונה את האריזה המקורית של כל דבר. ואכן כך היה. את רוב הכלים הביאה המעצבת, וגם את הדקורציה, הפרחים וכד'.

אז עניין הכשרות הסתדר, אילנה וחווי הכינו לנו את כל הקינוחים המרהיבים (ונשבעת שהיה גם טעים בטירוף) בשולחן. הכל היה homemade, אבל ברמת גימור של ליגה אחרת לגמרי. כל עוגיה יצירת אמנות. מוקדם בבוקר החתונה, אילנה ובעלה עשו לנו משלוח מיוחד עד הגן של כל המתוקים. הכל היה ארוז בצורה מוקפדת באריזות מתאימות. 

אני בחרתי את הצבעים, הדוגמאות והטעמים, אבל עדיין הייתי פשוט ב-ה-ל-ם כשראיתי את השולחן ביום החתונה. ממליצה עליהן מכל הלב!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

דלישס>


----------



## Guronet (14/6/13)

אפשר פרטים על המתוקים הכשרים 
כלומר - טלפונים ואם אפשר גם מחירים...
וגם - איך אפשר למצוא כלים כשרים?


----------



## ray of light (14/6/13)

OMG 
הקינוחים נראים מדהים!!
איזה שולחן קינוחים שווה, ממש עושה חשק


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

ציור במשיכת מכחול... על עוגה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה לא חדש עבורי שיש לי חברות מוכשרות, ולכן כשחברה הציעה לצייר לי על העוגה לחתונה, שמחתי נורא!
התוצאה הייתה יפייפיה והייתי המומה מרמת הכשרון, ההשקעה והירידה לפרטים.
מי שציירה על העוגה היא רחלי גזית המופלאה, שרק בזכות ההתעקשות שלה העוגה בכלל ראתה אור יום. 

את העוגה קיבלנו כצ'ופר מהגן, והם הזמינו אותה מקונדיטוריה חיצונית שלא קשורה לקייטרינג שלהם. מראש ביקשתי מהם לוודא שהעוגה תהיה עטופה בבצק סוכר לבן חלק, בלי עיטורים ובלי זילופי קצפת, כדי שיהיה אפשר לצייר עליה. 
ביום החתונה רחלי הגיעה מוקדם, והופתעה לגלות עוגת 2 קומות (במקום 3), קצת מצ'וקמקת, עם ציפוי בצק סוכר שהתבקע והתפרק כי שמו את העוגה במקרר (אסור לשים בצק סוכר במקרר), וגולת הכותרת שכל העוגה הייתה מעוטרת בזילופי קצפת וקישוטים מחרידים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש אפילו תמונה שמוכיחה את גודל הקטסטרופה.
 למזלי הרב, רחלי ברוב תושייתה הביאה איתה קופסא של בצק סוכר, נכנסה לאחד המשרדים של הגן, העיפה את כל החפצים מהשולחן, פיזרה אבקת סוכר והתחילה לרדד את הבצק כדי לעטוף את העוגה מחדש, ורק אז ניגשה למלאכת הציור המורכבת.


----------



## orangeada (13/6/13)

הם אמרו לך מראש שהם יתנו לכם עוגה?


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

כן, אנחנו ביקשנו והם צ'יפרו אותנו


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

קייק סמאש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בסיום החתונה אחרי השיר האחרון, נשארו עדיין לא מעט חברים ובני משפחה בגן, אז החלטנו לסיים את האירוע בטקס חיתוך עוגה מאולתר. 
העוגה עצמה הייתה עוגת קצפת (לכן כנראה שמו אותה במקרר), מה שהפך אותה לאידיאלית בשביל קייק סמאש!!! אחרי שהטחנו באלגנטיות חתיכות עוגה בפרצוף אחד של השני כל החברים דחפו אצבעות והצטרפו לחגיגה.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

שנדבר קצת על DIY?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עיצוב מושקע זה נחמד, אבל האמת שלא רציתי *רק* תפאורה יפה, אלא שבאמת יהיה לזה את הטאצ' האישי שלנו.
ההשקעה האמיתית כאן הייתה זמן זמן זמן!  היו לי מיליון תכנונים, ובסוף במסגרת מגבלות הזמן, התקציב והאנרגיות, צמצמתי לכמה פרויקטים מרכזיים. פרויקט הדגל היה הכנת אריזות המתנה לאורחים, שאין ספק שהייתי מאד תמימה כשחישבתי בהתחלה שזה יקח לי רק 23 שעות, זה לקח שבועות על גבי שבועות. 
הרבה דברים קנינו באינטרנט (בעיקר באטסי ו- aliexpress) - תגיות, מניפות, מתנות, דוילי, סרטים ועוד.
השפע באתרים האלה באמת מעורר התפעמות, נורא קל "לקפוץ" לביקור באתר, ופתאום לגלות שעברו כבר 5 שעות ואפילו לא שינית תנוחה על הספה, ושבסל הקניות שלך יש מוצרים בשווי 700$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כאן הייתי צריכה להחזיק את עצמי חזק, ולקנות באופן הכי ממוקד שיש, בלי להתפזר ובלי להגזים... 
וגם הקפדתי לא לקנות מה שאפשר להכין לבד, למשל את המעמדי לוח גיר הדקורטיבים שהכנתי>  קניתי מראות קוסמטיקה כסופות מפלסטיק זול, ב-30 שקל בחנות בת"א, ריססתי את המראות בצבעים שונים, הדבקתי טפט לוח גיר שחברה שלי מייצרת (וגם מוכרת אם זה מעניין מישהי), ועם טוש גירי כתבתי כל מיני דברים. פיזרנו כמה מעמדים כאלה בפינות השונות וזה היה שדרוג ממש זול וקל להכנה.

בתמונות אפשר לראות את המיני אלבומים שלי, דפי אלבום, קוביות מעוצבות וכד'.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

פלייסמט אישי עם החתמה 
חברה עיצבה וגילפה לנו חותמת לוגו לחתונה בעבודת יד (היא עושה דברים מטריפים! יש לה בלוג ואפשר ליצור איתה קשר דרך המייל). 
בנוסף הזמנתי חותמת מאטסי שכתוב עליה ‪eat, drink & be married‬, ומפיות דוילי מנייר, בגודל 12" (כ-30 ס"מ).  
בערך שבוע לפני החתונה ישבתי כמה שעות והחתמתי על כל המפיות. 
ביום החתונה המעצבת דאגה להניח לכל אורח על השולחן דוילי עם החתמה, ליד המפית והסכו"ם. זה יצא מקסים ואפילו ראינו אורחים שלקחו את זה הביתה איתם בסוף!









>>צילום (תמונה שמאלית): דן מילר


----------



## arapax (13/6/13)

מקסים


----------



## יום וליל (13/6/13)

את חברה של מקופלת? כולי קנאה!


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

חברה ומעריצה


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/6/13)

לגמרי! 
לאנשים נורמלים יש סלבריטיז סטנדרטים שמופיעים בערוץ 2
אני מעריצה את נתנאלה, קרן שביט ומקופלת


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

כמעט שכחתי את המניפות הצהובות 
הזמנו באינטרנט כ-50 מניפות, זה גם הוסיף המון צבע לתמונות וגם היה מאד שימושי! 









צילום: דן מילר


----------



## ray of light (14/6/13)

מאיזה אתר הזמנת את המניפות אם אפשר לשאול?


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

מעלי אקפרס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  aliexpress

זו פלטפורמה של הרבה מאד מוכרים, כמו איביי. צריך לעשות חיפוש וסינון טוב טוב, לשים לב לכמה יחידות המחיר, האם המשלוח חינם והאם למוכר יש פידבק גבוה. 
אם את צריכה עזרה בזה אז בכיף


----------



## ray of light (15/6/13)

תנקס


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

הפרגוד עם דפי הסקראפ בכניסה >>> 
מיה דאגה לסדר אותו בדיוק כמו שראיתי בחזוני


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

האטרקציה של החתונה – מדבקות קעקועים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד רעיון מבריק שמצאתי בפינטרסט והיה כל כך פשוט לאמץ אותו! 
הזמנו את מדבקות הקעקועים באתר הזה.  זה עלה בסביבות 55$ ל-200 יחידות, כולל משלוח לארץ (משלוח זריז מאד).

זה היה להיט היסטרי לרחבת ריקודים (ובכלל) ואנשים התייחסו לזה ממש כאטרקציה. 
כל הזמן באו אלי אורחים ושאלו איפה הקעקועים (שמנו אותם על הבר). ראיתי מלא אנשים מסתובבים עם זה ומצטלמים בגאווה. 
זה היה אדיר! 
העקרון פשוט> אתם מכינים קובץ png, עם עיצוב שלכם, מעלים לדף ההזמנה, ובוחרים את הגודל וכמות היחידות. 
אני הזמנתי את הגודל הקטן ביותר 1.5".


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

משוויצים למצלמה>


----------



## arapax (13/6/13)

על זה כבר אמרתי לך 
שאני חייבת למצוא תירוץ להזמין לי כאלה. חייבת!


----------



## Shmoops (18/6/13)

שאלה לגבי כמויות 
ממש אהבתי את הרעיון!

כמה מוזמנים היו לכם? 200 מדבקות ל- 260 מוזמנים (שבטח יגיעו פחות) יספיק?


----------



## Raspail (19/6/13)

כן זה מספיק, לנו היו כ-250 אורחים 
והזמנו 200 קעקועים ואפילו נשארו קצת... רק הצעירים שמים את זה (או הצעירים ברוחם), אבל חלק שמו על עצמם כמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 וחלק לא שמו אבל לקחו לילדים שלהם...


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

עוד לא סיימנו, עדיין לא הגענו לחלק החשוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני פשוט קצת בשוק שאני מעלה קרדיטים כבר איזה 7 שעות רצוף, אני מקווה שתשרדו את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממשיכה מחר...


----------



## haych (13/6/13)

הלוואי שהייתי אורחת בחתונה שלכם 
הכל כ"כ מהמם, מושקע ויצירתי!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מסע בין כוכבים בדרך לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההורים והאחים חיכו לנו בחופה, ואורן ואני נכנסנו ביחד לצלילי שיר הנושא מהסדרה האהובה על אורן Star Trek: Next Generation, מה שהיה מאד *מאד* משעשע! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואז אחרי איזה 30 שניות השיר נקטע בפתאומיות והושמע קטע קצר שהקלטנו מראש, שמשלב מדגם קטעים של שירים תוך כדי "ויכוח" קליל שלנו על בחירת שיר לחופה, מתובל בהרבה הומור עצמי עם אנקדוטות עלינו, על המעמד ועל תעשיית החתונות בכלל.... כולל בדיחות על הסושי *שלא* היה בקבלת פנים ועל הטישרט המסורתי שהחתן *לא* לבש עם הכיתוב "שברת שילמת" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זה רעיון שאימצתי בשמחה מעופר החתן המקסים הגולש כאן בפורום בכינוי lizard king1986 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וזה עבד מצויין בגלל שרצינו להוסיף משהו קצת אישי אבל לא רצינו לדבר במעמד החופה, בנוסף בגלל שזה היה בחוץ בשעת צהריים אי אפשר היה להקרין סרטונים, וגם לא רצינו ברכות ונאומים... הקטע היה ממש מצחיק ומאד אנחנו, זה שבר את הקרח, הכניס את כל האורחים למצב האזנה והוסיף אווירה כיפית ואישית למעמד.  

בסוף נכנסנו על אמת עם השיר crazy love בביצוע של מרינה מקסימליאן בלומין ורד בנד. חוץ מזה שזה ביצוע מקסים ושאהבנו את העובדה שמדובר בדואט, זה גם קאבר לשיר של ואן מוריסון, שאורן ואני מעריצים מושבעים שלו. כשהיינו בפריז לפני כמה חודשים (ראה ערך "ההצעה") הלכנו להופעה מעולה שלו!


----------



## orangeada (13/6/13)

אדירים!!!!


----------



## Mikey Weiss (13/6/13)

היא שכחה לספר שאף אחד חוץ מאחותה היקרה 
להלן: אני - לא שמע את הקטע הזה קודם ואפילו לא ידע שזה יהיה (כולל ההורים!) ואחד הקטעים הקורעים מבחינתי היה לעמוד בחופה ולהסתכל על ההורים של שניהם כשזה התנגן.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/6/13)

אדיר! איך הקלטתם? 
כלומר איך עשיתם את זה מבחינה טכנית?


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הקלטנו אצל המתופף של הלהקה 
אלכס רוטמן, שהוא גם איש סאונד אז הוא ידע בדיוק לערוך את כל המעברים והכל.... ניסינו בהתחלה לבד בבית וזה לא יצא מספיק טוב, או בכלל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
הוא גר בגבעתיים, יש לו מעין חדר הקלטות אצלו בבית וזה לקח איזה 4 שעות (וכל זה בשביל דקה וחצי, כן? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הרב דוד הריסון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא חשבתי שנתחתן בטקס אורתודוקסי, אבל מכיוון שכך היה, בחירת הרב הפכה למשימה חשובה מאין כמוה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ידעתי שאני מאד אשמח למצוא רב שיצליח לגרום לי להתחבר לטקס ולהתרגש מהמעמד, שיעביר טקס קליל ונעים אבל שיהיה משמעותי בשבילינו, ובדומה לספקים האחרים שבחרנו, שתהיה לנו כימיה איתו. 
אז גם פה חפרתי בפורום וחיפשנו וחיפשנו, וכך הגענו לרב שחיתן אותנו, דוד הריסון. 

הלכנו לראות חופה שלו והוא כבש אותנו בצניעות שלו, בנחמדות, בחיוך שלו וביחס האישי.  
הוא התייחס לשנינו כשותפים פעילים ומלאים לאירוע ולא רק כניצבים, השקיע גם בהיכרות אישית בשתי פגישות מקדימות שעשינו איתו, הוא אפשר לי להיות נוכחת בחתימת הכתובה, להעניק טבעת לחתנצ'יק שלי והיה ממש מקסים! 
לבקשתנו הטקס היה קליל ויחסית קצר, ובכל זאת הוא לא מיהר, דיבר בכריזמטיות ובנעימות. 
הוא סיפר עלינו כזוג, על השמות שלנו, איפה נפגשנו, על הצעת הנישואין, על תאריך החתונה ועל הבית שלנו, על המקצוע שלנו, על המשפחות, ועשה את זה ממש אישי ומיוחד. 

ביום החתונה הוא הגיע מוקדם וערך את החופה בדיוק בזמן, ואחרי החתונה הוא דאג לשלוח במהירות את כל מה שצריך לצוהר כדי שנקבל את תעודת הנישואין שלנו.
קטע מצחיק היה שגילינו במהלך החתונה שחבר של ההורים שלי שהוזמן ונכח בחתונה הוא הגיס של הרב!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

יש! הוא השקה אותי ביין וכלום לא נשפך!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

לא מוותרת על התשל"כ


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

ועוד סוג של תשל"כ


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

להקה - אוברטון 
כשהתחלנו לארגן את החתונה היו שני דברים ברורים כשמש: החתונה תהיה ביום שישי ותהיה לנו להקה. 
לדעתי מוסיקה חיה בחתונות יום שישי ה-דבר! זה מחשמל את האווירה ומוסיף הרבה עניין ואנרגיות. 

 וידוי קטן: אני חולה על מוסיקת קאנטרי (קאנטרי אמריקאי אמיתי, לא רק ‪COTTON EYE JOE‬), והאמת שבמקור רציתי להביא לחתונה להקת קאנטרי ותכננתי שכל החתונה תהיה ריקודי זוגות ושורות בסגנון קאנטרי, עם מרקידה מקצועית והכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
אבל שנה שעברה ארגנתי את מסיבת שבועות בעבודה, והבאתי להקה כזו... היה מצחיק וכיף אבל החבר'ה בעבודה לא ממש זרמו עם הריקודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אז שכנעו אותי לוותר על הרעיון והחלטנו לקחת להקה עם רפרטואר יותר מגוון.

הגענו במקרה לאוברטון בשיטוטים באינטרנט. אמנם לא שמענו אותם בלייב לפני שסגרנו איתם, אבל ברגע ששמעתי שזו להקה שמתמחה בקאברים לשירי ביטלס ידעתי שהם כשירים למשימה! ירון, מנהל הלהקה עשה עלינו רושם מעולה והוא ליווה אותנו מהרגע שסגרנו עם הלהקה ועד יום החתונה. 
אנחנו באמת לא מסוגלים לדמיין את החתונה שלנו בלי אוברטון. הם נראים נפלא ונשמעים מעולה, האנרגיות שלהם בשמיים! לא ירדנו לשנייה מהרחבה, נהננו בטירוף! וכל החששות שלנו לגבי ריקודים בחתונות שישי נעלמו כלא היו. 

עשינו חתונה על טהרת מוסיקת שנות ה-60-70, עם הרבה רוקנרול (וקאנטרי!). כל שיר שהיה אמרתי "וואי איך אני אוהבת את השיר הזה", זה היה כיף אדיר! ביקשנו בלי ים תיכוני, בלי מזרחית ובלי מיינסטרים / דאנס / פופ / אמטיוי. החדשות הטובות הן שאפשר לעשות אירוע שמח ומקפיץ גם בלי כל אלה


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הביטל החמישי  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשירון מהלהקה שמע שאורן מנגן על גיטרת בס (ירון הוא בעצמו בסיסט!) הוא מיד הציע לו לנגן איתם כמה שירים בחתונה. 
אורן נדלק על הרעיון ומרגע זה כמו שאני הייתי חוזרת הבייתה ומתחילה לגזור ולהדביק DIY לחתונה, הוא היה יושב על הגיטרת בס שלו ומתאמן בלי סוף. מה שלא מנע ממני להתרגש בטירוף כשהוא עלה לנגן, זה היה אחד הדברים המתוקים והמקסימים!

הלהקה הזמינה אותנו לבוא להתאמן איתם ולראות הופעות שלהם. זו הייתה ממש חוויה, במיוחד כי הם פשוט אנשים כיפים ומפרגנים! 
אורן ניגן איתם שני שירים - It Must Be Love של מדנס, ו-you can‪'‬t hurry love בגרסת פיל קולינס.


----------



## orangeada (13/6/13)

איזה יופי ששניכם הייתם כל כך מעורבים ופעילים! 
ובכלל אתם נראים לגמרי נינוחים ומאושרים.. תמונות מקסימות!


----------



## Mikey Weiss (13/6/13)

אחד הרגעים הכי כיפיים בחתונה!! 
וצריכה לחזק ולומר שירון,  מנהל הלהקה, הוא באמת מותק של בן אדם. 

בכלל, באופן כללי, לא הכרתי את הספקים לפני יום החתונה עצמו (חוץ מהמעצבת), תופעת לוואי של מגורים בחו"ל ונחיתה בארץ שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה, אבל במהלך היום יצא לי להיות במגע עם כל הספקים - בין אם איפור/שיער שזכיתי לעשות גם בעצמי בזמן ההתארגנות (יש! תודה אחותי! פעם אחת שיש לי תסרוקת על השיער הזה שגם מחזיקה!) ובין אם כל מיני תיאומים וסידורים של הרגע האחרון ודברים שעלו במהלך החתונה. כולם היו מקסימים, אחד אחד, יעילים בטירוף, עשו מה שביקשתי מתי שרציתי. אני חושבת שזה הוסיף המון לשקט הנפשי של כולם (וגם ההורים שלי נתקלו בזה) לדעת שאין שום דבר שלא יכוסה וידאגו לו במקרה הצורך.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

סקסופון ודיג'יי  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתור משפחה של חובבי ג'אז, אמא שלי הציעה לנו לשלב סקסופוניסט בחתונה ואנחנו אהבנו את הרעיון. 
אוברטון עובדים עם ירדן קליימן והיא השתלבה באופן נפלא עם הלהקה, לא רק בקבלת הפנים אלא במשך כל האירוע. אמנם ג'אז לא ממש היה, אבל זה שדרג את הלהקה, והוסיף הרבה פלפל. מדי פעם ירדן נכנסה לרחבת הריקודים וזה היה אדיר. 
ירדן מקסימה, מתוקה וכשרון נדיר!

בנוסף, אוברטון מספקים גם שירותי דיג'יי וזה היה מעולה. אמנם הלהקה הופיעה המון זמן ברצף, כולל קבלת הפנים, אבל רצינו לוודא שגם בזמן שהלהקה לא מופיעה, יהיה מי שידאג להמשיך להקפיץ אותנו עם מוסיקה שמתאימה לנו, ושלא תתנגן סתם מוסיקת רקע. 
שניר אורון היה הדיג'יי וליווה את הלהקה לאורך האירוע. לא פגשנו את שניר אישית לפני החתונה, רק התכתבנו במייל, אבל הוא הבין בדיוק מה אנחנו רוצים והמוסיקה המשיכה באותו סגנון גם כשהלהקה לא ניגנה...  

 לקראת הסוף, הלהקה ירדה ורק שניר נשאר. בשלב הזה עדיין היו מלא חברים על הרחבה והמשכנו להשתולל עד שהגן ביקש שנסגור את המוסיקה כי היה כבר שעתיים לפני כניסת שבת, אחרת היינו ממשיכים עוד...


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

שיר שבירת הכוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לגבי שיר שבירת הכוס בכלל לא הייתה התלבטות, השיר נבחר כבר לפני 6 שנים בערך! 500miles של the proclaimers
חוץ מזה שזה אחד השירים הכיפים ביותר שיש, זה גם השיר שלנו (זכרונות מהטיול שלנו לסקוטלנד…)

שיר הסיום היה כבר לילה בואי נישאר, של גידי גוב (אי אפשר להזכיר את השיר הזה בלי להתחיל לזמזם אותו, ה-שיר!). זה גם השיר שלנו מהיום הראשון שלנו ביחד בערך וזה מאד התאים לסיום החתונה  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה לנו חשוב לבחור שיר סיום כי ידענו שזה יהיה הקיו שלנו שאנחנו צריכים לסיים את האירוע (שעתיים לפני כניסת שבת…). אז ברגע ששמענו את הצליל הראשון של השיר היינו מוכנים נפשית שהנה זה נגמר... זה היה הזמן לקחת רגע לעצמנו ולהנות אחד מהשני


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

Why don't we just dance 
‏  אחרי שאמרנו והתעקשנו שאין מצב לסלואו, חברה טובה שלי שהיא רקדנית נהדרת ומורה לריקוד וגם מלמדת זוגות ריקודים לחתונה (באזור ב"ש, אם מישהי מעוניינת), הציעה ללמד אותנו ריקוד. 
למרות שזה הכי לא אנחנו לעשות "ריקוד" במיוחד לחתונה, היא מאד רצתה ללמד אותנו, ואי אפשר היה לסרב להצעה כזו מקסימה. אז ביקשנו ממנה להכין לנו ריקוד קליל וקצבי, שיתאים לאווירת שישי בצהריים ולא ירגיש לנו מאולץ, לצלילי שיר חמוד שאני מאד אוהבת של ג'וש טרנר > why don't we just dance. הריקוד שקרין לימדה אותנו לא היה מאד מסובך, ריקוד זוגות קאנטרי אורגינל.  

 הבעיה הייתה שלא התאמנו על הריקוד בכלל! ויום לפני החתונה כשניסינו לעשות חזרה גנרלית של הריקוד, זה יצא קטסטרופלי והחלטנו לרדת מזה. 

אבל מה? שכחנו להודיע לדיג'יי שויתרנו על השיר, ואז פתאום אחרי האוכל שמו לנו את השיר וקראו לנו לרחבה לסלואו הראשון.
 באותו רגע לא ממש ידענו מה לעשות עם עצמנו, כולם הסתכלנו עלינו בציפיה ואנחנו נעשינו אדומים ממבוכה והתחלנו להתפקע מצחוק! 
זה לא שיר סלואו קלאסי שאפשר פשוט להתחבק ולזוז באיטיות, זה שיר שדורש קצת יותר קואורדינציה וחוש קצב (שלי אין, בכלל!) 
בסוף החלטנו לזרום עם זה, וסתם הסתובבנו לנו ברחבה וקיפצנו תוך כדי שאנחנו דורכים אחד על השני, עד שחברים שלנו הצטרפו אלינו… 
היה כיף ומצחיק ולמרות שאני בטוחה שזה היה נראה מטופש להפליא לפחות בחלק מהזמן, אני שמחה שבכל זאת היה לנו ריקוד סלואו מיוחד משלנו.






 אה! לפחות בתמונות זה נראה כאילו אנחנו יודעים מה אנחנו עושים


----------



## orangeada (13/6/13)

גדול!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

קישור לשיר>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH1Z9DEDqpk


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הפתעה! צילומי שושבינות! 
סורי שאני רגע הולכת לרעות בשדות זרים, אבל מודה ומתוודה, ממש פנטזתי על צילומי השושבינות כמו בחו"ל, עם השמלות התואמות וזרי הפרחים והכל…
החברות שיתפו פעולה ואפילו חשבנו לתפור את השמלות בעצמנו (גם נפגשנו לערב תפירה ויצרנו אב טיפוס) אבל ירדתי מהרעיון כי ידעתי שלא יהיה לנו זמן להצטלם במקדימים, וגם הרגשתי שזה כרוך ביותר מדי השקעה ומאמץ.

בשלב מסויים באמצע החתונה הן קראו לי לרדת רגע מהרחבת ריקודים, ופתאום אני קולטת שהן כולן עומדות עם זרי פרחים מהממים, כדי לעשות איתי צילומי שושבינות בהפתעה! זה פשוט היה אדיר, אין אין עליהן!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הפתעה 2! עוד צילומי שושבינות! 
אז ההפתעה השנייה באמת לא הייתה מתוכננת ולא מתואמת אבל זה היה אדיר!
יצא שאחותי ואחותו של אורן לבשו במקרה שמלות כחולות ממש תואמות, ותאמינו לי שלא יכולתי לתכנן את זה יותר טוב בעצמי!
בסוף יצא שקיבלתי את כל החבילה, גם שושבינות עם זרי פרחים, גם שמלות תואמות לאחיות, וגם צילומי שושבינות משגעים.


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

רגע רגע > זורקים את הזר! 
סשן הצילומים עם החברות היה כל כך מצחיק…. הייתי חייבת לזרוק את זר הכלה כקוריוז ויצאו תמונות אדירות!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

כלה תחת הפגזה 
הן לא נשארו חייבות וזרקו עלי את הזרים שלהן בחזרה


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

בר - דרינקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בר "דרינקים" זה הבר הקבוע שגן האירועים עובד איתו. מכיוון שלא הייתה אפשרות אחרת בכלל לא בדקנו עם ספקים אחרים וסגרנו איתם מראש בלי לפגוש אותם ובלי להקדיש לזה יותר מדי מחשבה והתעסקות. 
בסופו של דבר הם הפתיעו בגדול! כי באמת לא ציפיתי לפגוש צוות בר כזה נעים, מקצועי, אדיב ומסור. 
זה פשוט בר בסגנון אחר עם צוות איכותי של עובדים ברמה אישית גבוהה.   

לקחנו את התפריט הבסיסי שלהם שהיה מפנק ומספק לצרכים שלנו, אבל ביקשנו לשנות את סוג היין (היין שמגישים בגן נבחר מטעמי כשרות ולא היה לטעמנו). ניצן מנהל הבר יצא מגדרו כדי שיהיה לנו את היין שרצינו ללא תוספת תשלום, ואפילו הפתיע בחתונה ופינק אותנו בארגז שלם של יין יותר משובח! 

בנוסף, כדי להתאים את התפריט לשישי בצהריים ולצנן קצת את האורחים, שדרגנו את התפריט עם עמדת ברד אלכוהולי ומרגריטה פסיפלורה מרעננת, וגם שמפניירות קרירות עם מגוון מבעבעים וקוקטיילים קיציים, ובאו לקראתנו עם דיל משתלם.

 קיבלנו פידבקים מעולים עליהם מהחברים, שהם היו נחמדים ומגניבים ותקתקו בקלילות את העומס על הבר.


----------



## Mikey Weiss (13/6/13)

חייבת גם לחזק ולהוסיף שהצוות של הבר היה 
מדהים. מקסימים אחד אחד, והם גם הצליחו לעקוב אחרי סדר השתייה שלי (וודקה עם לימונדה ו-וודקה עם מיץ תפוזים לסירוגין), וכל פעם שהגעתי לבר הם ידעו תור איזו וודקה עכשיו.


----------



## goola8 (13/6/13)

נראה מעולה 
אחלה קרדיטים!

אתם נראים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רציתי לשאול לגבי הבר- יש להם איזה אתר? אני לא מוצאת אותם...

זה שמם? "דרינקים?


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

drinkim 
יש להם דף בפייסבוק בשם drinkim ואני יכולה גם בשמחה למסור לך את הטלפון/מייל בפרטי.


----------



## goola8 (13/6/13)

מצאתי! תודה


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מי רוצה לימונדה קרה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צוות הבר נענה בשמחה לבקשה שלנו להוסיף מיכלי שתייה גדולים על הבר עם לימונדה קרה, ודאגו למלא אותם ושיהיה תמיד מלאי כוסות נקיות.

קניתי 2 מיכלים בפוקס הום במבצע סוף שנה 1+1 אז שניהם עלו לי ביחד 200 שקל. העמדנו אותם על הבר, וצוות הבר דאג למלא אותם ולדאוג למלאי כוסות נקיות.
 בסוף האירוע מכרתי אותם לבר (זה לא היה מתוכנן, היה מצחיק לעשות ביזנס באמצע החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ויומיים אחר כך מנהל הבר סיפר לי שזו היתה הצלחה מסחררת והם כל כך התלהבו מהרעיון שהם רכשו 10 מיכלים נוספים (מספק כלשהו, לא יודעת ממי, אבל מוכנה למסור את פרטי ההתקשרות של מנהל הבר).


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הבריכה או - איך קרה שהחתן נשאר יבש? 
 אני מאד רציתי מקום עם בריכה. זה נראה לי אידיאלי לשישי בצהריים במיוחד אם חם.  אורן פחות התלהב מהבריכה, הוא ידע שהחברים שלו יזרקו אותו לבריכה והוא לא זרם עם הרעיון…. 
בסופו של דבר למרות שהם זממו עליו מתחילת החתונה, החברים שלו היו יותר מדי שיכורים בשביל לזרוק אותו לבריכה ושנינו נשארנו יבשים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בגלל שהמקום נסגר יחסית מוקדם לפני כניסת שבת, לא הייתה לנו הזדמנות להיכנס לבריכה בסוף החתונה, אבל הרבה אורחים נכנסו לבריכה במהלך האירוע, במיוחד הורים עם ילדים וגם קצת החברים, וזה היה שוס כי היה מזג אוויר נהדר לבריכה. 
חוץ מזה, הבריכה הייתה גם נורא יפה וזה ממש שדרג את המראה הכללי והאווירה של המקום.

 שבוע לפני החתונה קנינו בכפר גלעדי מגבות זולות (לא הרבה, כ-20 מגבות). מורן המעצבת סידרה אותן בפינה יפה ליד הבריכה והוסיפה כל מיני מתנפחים ודברים מגניבים.






>> צילום: דן מילר


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

קופצים לבריכה>>


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים או איך הקמנו סדנת זיעה בבית שלנ 
המתנות לאורחים היו אובססיה קטנה שלי. 
רצינו לתת לאורחים מתנות שימושיות ומדליקות עם טאצ' אישי, בתקציב שפוי. 

כל האריזות היו handmade, אני והבחור הכנו אותן ממש מאפס.  אמנם לקח לנו כמה שבועות טובים ואינטנסיביים להכין את האריזות (היו לנו כ-250 אורחים, אבל הכנו יותר 280 אריזות, אחד לכל אורח+ ספיירים למקרה שחלק יקחו שניים)… אבל היה כיף להכין אותן ביחד, הבחור חתך את האריזות ואני קיפלתי והדבקתי, ממש בסרט נע. אח"כ עיצבתי תגיות, מילאנו כל אריזה בקצת נייר גרוס בצבע טבעי כדי להוסיף נפח, וסגרנו עם אטבי עץ.

את המתנות עצמן שהיו מחזיקי מפתחות של מטר מדידה (כן, מטר! מגלול בעברית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), קנינו באינטרנט, ועליהם הדבקנו תווית עם השמות שלנו ותאריך החתונה. זה עלה לנו כ-850 ש"ח באינטרנט כולל המדבקות ומשלוח, לכ-280 יחידות.  
הרבה אנשים תהו אם יש למטר איזושהי משמעות סמלית עבורנו,אז ממש לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרעיון עלה אחרי שחברה שטיילה בארה"ב שלחה לי תמונות מאיזו חנות מתנות לחתונות, עם צילום של מטר שעליו היה כתוב "love beyond measure". הכיתוב היה ארוך מדי באתר בו הזמנו את המטר, ולכן הכנסנו בסוף את השם שלנו והתאריך של החתונה.
בכל אופן זה היה מצחיק לראות את כל התגובות הנלהבות של האורחים מהמתנה הלא שגרתית הזו.

קצת התבאסתי שארגז של 100 מתנות נשאר בחדר חתן כלה ואף אחד לא הוציא אותו, כך שכל האורחים שהלכו אחרונים לא קיבלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל מכיוון שבמילא הם היו האנשים הקרובים ביותר דאגנו לחלק אותן באופן אישי אחרי החתונה.


----------



## Mikey Weiss (13/6/13)

לגבי המשלוח, יש לציין 
שעשית את המשלוח לתוך ארה"ב - אליי - ואני שלחתי לך לארץ בflat rate. לא זוכרת אם זה היה בגלל שלא היה לך איך לשלוח לארץ ישירות או בגלל שדרכי זה היה יותר זול?


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

הכללתי את המשלוח שלך אלי בסכום הכללי 
המחיר משלוח שלהם היה מטורף אז דרכך זה היה הרבה יותר זול.


----------



## arapax (13/6/13)

זו אמנם טעות מבעסת 
ואני יודעת כי גם אצלי האנשים הקרובים לא קיבלו מתנות (לא בגלל ששכחו להוציא אותן), וגם אני חילקתי אישית לחברים הקרובים מהספיירים שנשארו לי בבית עוד שבועות אחרי החתונה... אבל בזכות זה גם אני קיבלתי מטר אחד, אז אני מרוצה!


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

מוסיפה תמונה של איך הכנו את האריזות 
לטובת כל מי ששאלה אותי >>

זו בעצם תבנית חיתוך שמגיעה עם סכין מיוחדת לחיתוך ולחריצה
לדעתי לא מוכרים את זה יותר היום, קניתי את זה לפני כמה שנים...
לגבי הדפים אלה קארדסטוקים בגודל 30*30 ס"מ, לא קניתי אותם במיוחד, היה לי הכל בבית כי עם זה אני משתמשת לעיצוב אלבומים וכד'... אבל אפשר לקנות את זה בכמה חנויות היום בארץ.


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

התמונה לא עלתה, מנסה שוב


----------



## Bobbachka (14/6/13)

האריזות משגעות! 
כל כך צבעוניות וכיפיות!!!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

והמטר>


----------



## orangeada (13/6/13)

מקסים!!! ומקורי


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

תם ונשלם  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נתחיל מזה שיום החתונה שלנו היה כל כך מדהים, כיף, סוחף, מרגש ומושלם מעבר לכל מה שיכולתי לדמיין. 

 אני מאד נשאבתי לתהליך והלכתי עם זה עד הסוף. אני מודה שהיו תקופות שאי אפשר היה לדבר איתי על כלום חוץ מעל החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אז יכול להיות שיש כמה חברים שעשו לי unfriend בפייסבוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל סך אני באמת לא רואה את זה כדבר שלילי, דווקא רוב האנשים סביבי נדבקו בהתלהבות שלי וזה רק העצים את החוויה.
היו רגעים שזה היה קצת מעיק, שרציתי כבר שזה יהיה מאחורינו ושחשבתי שהיום הזה לעולם לא יגיע. 10 חודשים זה באמת המון זמן, והם זחלו להם כל כך לאאאאטטטטטט.... אבל הכל מתגמד ונעלם כשמגיעים ליום עצמו.

בכל מקרה, איך שלא הופכים את זה, חתונה זה אירוע "כבד" וזה דורש הרבה התעסקות ותיאום ציפיות. 
ניסינו לנטרל כמה שיותר גורמי לחץ. המוטו שלנו היה לעשות אירוע כמה שיותר קליל קליל קליל! וכל בחירה שעשינו בחתונה הייתה מוכוונת למטרה הזו בלבד.
למרות שבדרך כלל אני מאד אוהבת הפתעות, הפעם לא נתנו לשום דבר להפתיע ודאגנו שהכל יהיה סגור ומתואם כמו שצריך.
למעשה הדבר היחיד שהופתענו ממנו בסוף זה שבאמת לא האמנו כמה יהיה מדהים ושמח, כמה אהבה נקבל מהחברים והמשפחה, כמה נהיה משוחררים, כמה הכל יתקתק בצורה נעימה וחלקה, וכמה הספקים שבחרנו יתנו מעל ומעבר.
אני הכי שמחה ש- we did it our way, ולמרות שזה אף פעם לא היה החלום שלי אני בהחלט יכולה לומר שזה ענה על ההגדרה של התגשמות חלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואם אפשר עוד מילה, אני יודעת שהשקעתי המון המון ומבחינתי הרמנו הפקה מטורפת, אבל בדיעבד אני יכולה להגיד עם יד על הלב ומקווה שזה לא נשמע יותר מדי נדוש, שבאמת שום דבר לא משנה ביום הזה חוץ מהאושר הצרוף של להתחתן עם האיש שאני הכי הכי אוהבת בעולם, ולהיות מוקפים באנשים שהכי חשובים לנו. זה אמנם משהו שקל להגיד, אבל זה באמת מה שהרגשתי!


----------



## ronitvas (14/6/13)

תענוג צרוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה קרדיטים!!!
אגלה לך סוד קטן.... זה שכל המגזינים מלאים בחתונות מהממות זה לא אומר שככה זה במציאות פה ביבשת...
אבל את - עיצבת לנו חתונה למגזין.
אין מילים!!!!
שיהיו לכם חיים יפים ומושקעים בדיוק כמו הקרדיטים.
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

אי אפשר להפסיק אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עוד כמה תודות לסיום 
הפורום הזה היה חלק משמעותי עבורי בתכנון החתונה ובליווי עד יום החתונה (ואחרי). עצם הידיעה שפה אף אחת לא תחשוב שאני בריידזילה כבר אומרת הכל! 
גיליתי פה חבורה גדולה ונהדרת של בנות תומכות, נפלאות, כנות, יצירתיות ומפרגנות. אין ספק שבשילוב עם מאגר ידע עצום, והעצות והניסיון של כל אחת, הייתה לכן תרומה גדולה להצלחה של החתונה שלנו. תודה ענקית על ה-כ-ל!

ועוד תודה לכל מי שעזרה גם מעבר לדפי הפורום- במסרים, בפייסבוק, בטלפון וכמובן פנים מול פנים. זה בכלל לא מובן מאליו ואני מאד מאד מעריכה את זה.

אני לא יכולה לסיים בלי להודות לאחותי המדהימה, שגם גולשת פה בפורום (זה משפחתי!), על שתזכרה אותי במשך כל יום מאז החתונה ושאלה לפעמים אפילו פעמיים ביום, מתי כבר אני מפרסמת את הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ובעיקר על זה שעזרת להפוך את יום החתונה לבלתי נשכח. עוד לא עזבת וכבר אני מתגעגעת!
וכמובן לאהוב הפרטי שלי, שאחרי השנה האחרונה שהייתה מטורפת, אני כבר מחכה בקוצר רוח להשתעמם איתך ביחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני לא בורחת לשום מקום כי עכשיו שאני אחרי, יש לי הרבה שני סנט לחלק.


----------



## אילנילי (13/6/13)

וואו וואו וואו 
איזה קרדיטים ואיזו חתונה! 
היה כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים ובעיקר לראות את התמונות המשגעות שלכם!
נראה שהיה מדהים וכיף, קליל וזורם בדיוק כמו שרציתם! בדיוק כמוש חתונת שישי בצהריים צריכה להיות!
הבנות כאן בהחלט צודקות.. הצבת רף ממש ממש גבוה ובתור אחת שהקרדיטים שלה כמעט מוכנים, אני חושבת שאחכה קצת.. ששלי לא יראו כל כך עלובים ליד שלך 
אני ממש שמחה שיצא לכם הכל כמו שרציתם וזה שווה את כל ההשקעה והלחץ שלפני


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

גברת נילי! 
כמו שאמרתי לך באופן אישי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זו ממש לא הייתה הכוונה, אני מתה על קרדיטים באשר הם, ושמחה לראות שכבר העלת את שלך, מחכה לקרוא הכל בשקיקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה על הליווי ו"קבוצת התמיכה" בחודשים האחרונים, היה כיף אדיר לעבור את זה ביחד!


----------



## Raspail (13/6/13)

וכמובן - הסרטון המהמם שהכין אור זהבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין על הכשרון המהלך הזה! הוא הכין לנו סרטון מטריף, או כמו שאור כתב לי ולא יכולתי לנסח את זה יותר טוב בעצמי - סינרגיה במיטבה, השלם גדול מסכום חלקיו!
http://vimeo.com/67063173


----------



## SuperPsychgirl (13/6/13)

יש רק מילה אחת לתאר את הקרדיטים שלך... 
מדהימים!!!!

איזו חתונה מקסימה 
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## arapax (13/6/13)

גברת 
איזה כיף שהגיע זמן הקרדיטים שלך סופסוף  ואיזה כיף לראות שהכל שזור ביצירתיות המתפרצת שלך. אמנם הרבה מהתמונות כבר ראיתי, אבל עדיין לראות את הכל ביחד עם המלל שלך היה עוד יותר כיף, ורק נותר לי להצטער שלא יכולתי להיות שם ולזרוק עליך איזה זר עם כולן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אולי בחתונת היובל?

שיהיו לכם חיים ארוכים ומאושרים יחד, ושתמיד תשתפו פעולה כמו שרואים שעשיתם בתכנון החתונה


----------



## FayeV (14/6/13)

במילה אחת - וואו! 
אני תמיד מקנאה בבנות כמוך, עם חוש יצירתי כל כך מפותח. כל הכבוד לך שלא ויתרת (כמוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והשקעת כל כך הרבה בעיצוב. נראה שבאמת הייתה לכם את החתונה שרציתם. לאחרונה מתפרסמים כאן הרבה קרדיטים של חתונות בהן ממש הייתי רוצה להיות, ושלך לגמרי נכנסת לפנתיאון הזה!


----------



## Mikey Weiss (15/6/13)

אני אתן לך חיבוק תודה כשאנחת בחזרה בארץ 
אוטוטו. ואז יהיו לך שבועיים לא להתגעגע אליי. אחרי זה את יכולה להתגעגע שוב!


----------



## lanit (15/6/13)

הכל כל כך מקסים! 
ואת כ"כ מוכשרת! ואתם זוג כ"כ... זוגי... מתאים!
זה מצחיק, כי אחרי המצחיק, כי כשהתחלתי לקרוא חשבתי שאלה קרדיטים שכבר קראתי, ואז הזכרתי שזה בגלל המצגת תמונות שאור עשה לכם, ופרסמת כאן.

אין מילים... נראה שהיה מקורי וכיפי ושמח ומלא אהבה, ומאחלת לכם שכל ימי חייכם יהיו מלאים בקסם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/6/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא ולראות את התמונות 
מדהים, מדהים, מדהים!
כמה יצירתיות והשקעה. כמה תשומת לב לפרטים הקטנים! אי אפשר שלא לשבח את העיצוב המהמם ולראות את הנגיעה האישית.
כל כך מקסים שאין לי מילים.... 
כל כך נהניתי מהקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## ronitvas (17/6/13)

הדר יקרה 
זה לא קורה לי הרבה, אבל אני מוצאת את עצמי כל הזמן חוזרת ופותחת עוד פעם ועוד פעם את ההודעות שלך (אהה, כן, גם את של מיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
נפעמת כל פעם מחדש.
רק שתדעי


----------



## פרשo (13/6/13)

וואו! קרדיטים חלומיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך הרבה השראה! תודה


----------



## TheNewMaya (13/6/13)

הייתי עם האצבע על ה-F5 כל הבוקר... 
חגיגה לעיניים...המון המון מזל טוב!

איזה כיף לראות את ההשקעה המדהימה הזו ויותר מכך רואים את האושר, השמחה והאהבה שלכם בכל תמונה ובכל משפט...

מודה שהצצתי קצת בתמונות שלכם בסרטון שאור זהבי העלה וכבר אז נשארתי עם הלסת על הרצפה...!

שתדעו עוד הרבה ימים כיפים, מצחיקים ומושלמים כפי שהיה יום החתונה...

ואם את מתכננת מתישהו עוד איזשהו אירוע, אני אשמח להיות ברשימת המוזמנים


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

איזה כיף לשמוע את זה ממך 
בתור מישהי שהייתה לה חתונה מ-ה-מ-מ-ת בעצמה!


----------



## nino15 (13/6/13)

וואו וואו וואו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הקרדיטים האלה מדהימים! איזה כיף לך שיש לה מלא חברות תומכות ומוכשרות וכמובן הכשרון שלך שפשוט נשפך מכל תמונה!
אין ספק שמדובר בקרדיטים הכי מקוריים שראיתי עם מלא רעיונות והשראה...

עכשיו אני רוצה להתחתן שוב! תראי מה עשית!


----------



## MineSweeper (13/6/13)

הכל כל כך יפה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
ומלא אהבה וטאצ' אישי... מקסים!
מזל טוב והמון אהבה ואושר


----------



## michali278 (13/6/13)

מציצה כאן לפרקים - הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים! 
שניכם נשמעים/נקראים/נראים כל כך חמודים, קלילים וכיפיים.
את כותבת נהדר ושאפו על היצירתיות ועל כל שיעורי הבית שעשית לקראת החתונה.

שיהיה לכם בהצלחה ובהנאה אין קץ.


----------



## Another Girl (13/6/13)

הכל פשוט מקסים. ממש עשית לי חשק להתחתן...


----------



## pilpelet4u (13/6/13)

וואו !! הכל נראה מקסים! 
ומושקע ויפייפה!
איזה כיף לקרוא ולראות!!! ממש מעורר השראה! בטוחה שהיה ממש כיף להיות אורחים בחתונה שלכם וגם נראה שממש נהנתם!


----------



## JewelStone88 (13/6/13)

עיצוב חתונות זה את 
עזבי אותך מתכנון ערים...
אני בד"כ לא מגיבה לקרדיטים אבל הייתי חייבת להגיד שהייתה לכם חתונה פשוט מעלפת!
הרבה מזל טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (13/6/13)

חתונה שובת לב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתוקה, כמה נהניתי עכשיו להסתכל שוב ושוב על התמונות היפיופיות שלכם. כל תמונה נוטפת ממגע ידייך (ידיכם?), ממשיכת המכחול שלך, והן שוצפות אופי אישי ומהמם!
המקום שבחרתם מהמם ביופיו, והחיפוש היה בהחלט שווה (זוכרת את התקופה ההיא, המייאשת) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיו לכם חיי נישואים עם אותו ניחוח רענן ושמח כמו שהיה בחתונה
אתם נראים כמו אנשים שהייתי רוצה כחברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מהממים - מזל טוב


----------



## Raspail (14/6/13)

זו ההזדמנות גם להגיד לך תודה אישית 
גם על העזרה עם המקום (עדיין זוכרת את אותה שיחת טלפון ב-23:00 בלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), על ההשראה שקיבלתי מהחתונה שלך (ואולי את אפילו לא מבינה כמה אבל אני זוכרת שהסתובבנו קצת אצלך בחתונה לפני שהייתה לנו פגישה עם מנהלת האירועים וחשבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ככה בדיוק אני רוצה!), וגם על המילים החמות והפרגון, ממש ממש ריגשת אותי!


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/6/13)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימים! נהניתי מאוד לקרוא!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/13)

אמרתי כ"כ הרבה כבר... אבל חייבת שוב... 
כי אחרי שקראתי כול מילה ומילה בקרדיטים זה הכה בי שוב, כמה השקעת!!!! כול הפרטים הקטנים של המסיבת רווקות, הקעקועים ועד לדיספנסרים על הבר, הכול היה מושלם מושלם מושלם.
הייתה לי זכות גדולה לקחת חלק מהחתונה המושלמת הזאת!!!
וכמובן המון המון תודה על המילים החמות ועל הדחיפה.

מאחלת לכם רק ימים מאושרים ומוארים כפי שהיה היום הזה.
נשיקות
מיה


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)




----------



## Guronet (14/6/13)

וואו! באמת אין מילים. הייתי רוצה חתונה כמו 
שלך, בדיוק. עם החברות גם. 
ממש מעורר הערכה והערצה.

אני מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו לחגוג את הזוגיות שלכם בכל יום כמו שחגגתם ביום החתונה, עם מלא צבע, חיוכים, צחוק ואהבה.

מזל טוב!


----------



## שמים ירוקים (14/6/13)

פשוט מזל טוב 
ושמחתי לקחת חלק קטן בשרשרת ההפקה, מורידה בפניכם את הכובע, ואחלת לך המשך זוגיות נפלאה ומופלאה


----------



## Bobbachka (14/6/13)

תענוג!!! 
לא אחזור על כל הסופרלטיבים (המוצדקים) שהוזכרו כאן- אבל הקרדיטים שלך הם פשוט תענוג לעיניים ולנפש ואני בטוחה שהחתונה עצמה עוד יותר.

מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה, בריאה, צבעונית ומעניינת לפחות כמו יום החתונה שלכם!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (14/6/13)

במקום להגיב אחד אחד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני אתן לך איזה אחד כוללני, כי זה באמת מטורף להגיב לכל דבר שאהבתי כי הכל פשוט נראה מושלם!!!!
העיצובים מדהימים, הרעיונות שלך מעולים, זה ממש כמו הוצא לפועל של פינטרסט! 
את מדהימה ומהממת ואני מקווה שכל החיים יהיה לכם כיף כמו שניכר שהיה לכם באותו היום


----------



## Nooki80 (14/6/13)

קלונקקקק - *רעש של לסת שנשמטת מתדהמה ויופי*:- 
וואו. וואו. וואו... מא' וע ת'.
אני פשוט די speechless כבר יומיים מהקרדיטים שלך (כבר ראיתי את הסרטון של אור לפני כן בפייס, וקראתי לאיש שלי לראות, והודעתי לו חד משמעית שהחתונה הבאה שלנו - ביחד, ברור שביחד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - תהיה כזו, ושאם היינו מתחתנים באביב - כמו שרציתי - כך היתה נראית החתונה. ובייב, שהוא גבר שבגברים, חד עין לגבי פרטים ומעריך DIY מאוד, הסכים איתי!).
אני אתחיל מזה שאתם שניכם פשוט שובי לב. כן, אני מניחה שלו היינו נפגשות בעולם הלא וירטואלי כבר הייתי הופכת אותך ואת אישך לחברים שלנו (ולא, לא היתה לכם יכולת להתנגד!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ואמשיך בזה שאהבה והסימביוזה בינכם פשוט משתקפות בכל פרט ופרט בחתונה הזו. זה כל כך נעים לראות!
ולגבי כל השאר, אני לא חזקה ביצירתיות מילולית (לצערי...) אבל כל הפ praising שקראת עד עכשיו מכל שאר אנשי ונשות הפורום? תכפילי. 
ואור, אני חושבת שלא סתם אור הוא שמו. נראה כאילו הוא תפס סדיוק בדיוק את האור של החתונה שלכם. הצילום מדהים ותואם את החתונה שלכם (או לפחות כפי שאני מתארת לעצמי שנראתה in real life) בצורה יוצאת דופן. מגיעה לו כל תשבוחת שאפשר להעלות על הדעת!
טוב, הגיע הזמן לסכם, ולומר, שיהיו לכם המשך זוגיות וחיים נפלאים ביחד מלאים בפרטים קטנים ועושר ויזואלי ואושר בכלל כפי שהיתה חתונתכם


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

נתחיל מזה שהאיש ואני לעולם לא מתנגדים לחברים 
ונמשיך מזה שעכשיו את השארת אותי ספיצ'לס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה על תגובה מקסימה אישית ומרגשת, אני עם חיוך ענקי עכשיו!


----------



## American Starfish (14/6/13)

חתונת שישי בצהריים זה ענק!!! 
האווירה אחרת לגמרי, הרבה יותר קלילה וחופשיה, והתמונות כמובן יוצאות הרבה יותר יפות.
אני כבר לא מסוגלת להיות בחתונות ערב אחרי שהייתי בכמה כאלה... כולל שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והעיצוב העצמי מעלף!


----------



## נרקיסיםלבנים (14/6/13)

הדר יקרה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין ספר שכאשר החתונה שלכם גילתה שהשתדכה אליה הכלה שאת {הכי אלופה בפרויקטים יצירתיים כמעט מכל סוג} היא ידעה שהיא מסודרת ולא צריך לדאוג לה!
כיף לראות שוב את קבוצת הבנות הקסומה עוברת יחד מארוע מרגש של אחת לארוע מרגש של אחרת, ועושות את הארוע מרגש עוד יותר בשותפות שלכן. 
נהנתי לראות לאורך השנה האחרונה את כל התמונות של הלפני-לפני, לפני, בזמן, וגם אחרי. מחכה כבר לאלבום שבטח את תכיני מדהים כמו שרק את יודעת.

יווו, מאחלת לכם הרבה הרבה טוב, ואושר גדול יחד. 
שהשנים רק ימשיכו וישביחו את הזוגיות המקסימה שלכם,










עינת.


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

תודה עינת היקרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף לקרוא תגובות כאלה!


----------



## simplicity83 (14/6/13)

וואו !!!!!!!!  אני אפילו לא יודעת מאיפה להתחיל! 
ה-כ-ל כל כך יפה, באמת - פשוט מושלם.
את גורמת לי לרצות להתחתן שוב ולעשות את הכל מחדש, עם כל הדברים שלא הספקתי - ובעיקר, לקחת אותך ואת מיה ולעצב שלושתנו ביחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הסתכלתי שוב ושוב על כל התמונות ולא הפסקתי להתפעל. יש לך כשרון נדיר ואת פשוט אדירה!
שמעתי ממיה כמה מקסים היה ואיזו נהדרת את, אבל באמת שזה לא משתווה למה שדמיינתי, אלא הרבה הרבה יותר מזה.
עזבי אותך תכנון ערים, צריך , מה זה צריך, חייב ! מעצבות אירועים עם כשרון כמו שלך

שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב, 
מאחלת לכם ששאר חיי הזוגיות יהיו כאלו מושקעים ומושלמים


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

וואו תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מסמיקה פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את מדהימה בעצמך שלא לדבר על הקרדיטים המטריפים שלך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שהיו השראה בלתי סופית וההוכחה שאפשר לעשות את זה אחרת!
תודה על התגובה המקסימה, ריגשת אותי בטירוף!!!


----------



## mei8 (15/6/13)

מהממים!!! 
וואו הדרלנג, אני בשוק אני בהלם אני המומה!!!
חשבתי שכבר ראיתי הכל, אבל פשוט אין דברים כאלו!
הרעיונות שלך מדהימים והביצוע כל כך מתוקתק.. כל דבר מתאים ב-ו-ל למקום שלו ולצבע שלו. בחרת באנשים מדהימים מסביביך שעזרו וחיברו את כל הרעיונות שלך לאירוע המדהים הזה!
כל כך חבל שלא יכולתי להגיע ולשמוח אתכם.. ממש חיכיתי לקרדיטים 
ותגידי - איפה היית לפני שנתיים כשאני ארגנתי חתונת שישי בצהריים?!?!  התאהבתי כל כך בסוג האירוע הקליל והשמח הזה הזה ואצלכם הכל היה מתאים לאוירה והאביביות ולאופי שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני בטוחה שאנשים שייקחו רק רבע מהרעיונות שלך, עדיין ישדרגו את האירוע שלהם בצורה מדהימה.

אתם זוג כל כך יפהפה ושמח! אין ספק שבחרתם את הכי טוב בשבילכם ואתם נראים כל כך מאושרים ומשלימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שתמיד תמשיכו להיות מאושרים וושמחים ולצאת מגבולות הסטנדרטי ולעשות הכל בדרך שאתם הכי אוהבים. נשיקות!!


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

תודה על התגובה המהממת! 
ממש התרגשתי לקרוא


----------



## Raspail (15/6/13)

יוווו בנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ע-נ-ק-י-ת על כל התגובות!! 
אתן מדהימות אחת אחת, ממש ריגשתן ושימחתן אותי, החיוך לא יירד לי מהפרצוף איזה שבועיים עכשיו


----------



## רבע לשש (16/6/13)

ממש ממש במקרה נכנסתי לכאן 
ונכנסתי להודעה הזו בלי לדעת שזו את ונותרתי ללא מילים.
אנחנו מכירות כבר שנים ומעט רשמים קיבלתי מהתמונות שהעלית בפייס אבל עם כל ההסברים והפירוט זה בכלל מדהים!

המום אושר יקירה!


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

תודה רבה! ועכשיו אני גם ממש סקרנית... 
מאיפה אנחנו מכירות?


----------



## קבוק בוטן (29/6/13)

אמנם הגעתי באיחור, אבל במילה אחת: וואו!!!


----------



## פרילי 86 (16/6/13)

לא יאמן! 
באמת באמת אחד הדברים היפים והמושקעים שראיתי בחיי.
פשוט מדהים, כל תמונה, כל פינה, כל אריזה ובלת חציר.
הלוואי שהייתי מוזמנת לחתונה שכזאת, עם כל כך הרבה אופי והשקעה. 
בלתי אפשרי היה להגיב לתמונות עצמן, כי כל תמונה יותר יפה מקודמתה.
אם עוד לא הבנת... אהבתי את החתונה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיהיה לכם המון אושר אהבה ויופי בהמשך.


----------



## Raspail (16/6/13)

איזו תגובה כיפית!


----------

